# MAC FAQ: Back2MAC (B2M)



## martygreene (Jun 4, 2005)

From MACcosmetics.com:
 Quote:

 *Back to M·A·C Program*

As a part of a pro-environment commitment to recycle/reuse waste, M·A·C recycles its primary packaging through the Back to M·A·C Program. M·A·C encourages our customers to return primary packaging of many M·A·C products to M·A·C counters. This packaging is then forwarded to appropriate recycling centers. By returning six (6) M·A·C primary packaging containers to a M·A·C counter, you will receive a free M·A·C Lipstick of your choice [except for the Viva Glams]. This is how we thank you for helping the environment through recycling.

Most primary packaging of M·A·C products is accepted as Back to M·A·C "currency." M·A·C does not accept the following as a part of the program:

 Secondary packaging of any sort [paper box, plastic/cellophane wrapper, shopping bags, etc.] 
 Samples [sample containers, special/trial size products for promotional/seasonal kits] 
 Cosmetic applicators/tools [disposables, puffs, sponges, scissors, spatulas, swabs, sharpeners, tweezers, curlers] 
 Accessories [bags, belts, makeup cases, lashes, Blot Film] 
In addition to our "Back to M·A·C Program," M·A·C uses minimal packaging and recycled paper to paperboard packaging in our offices, manufacturing and distribution facilities. Vegetable-based inks are used for printing whenever possible. At M·A·C we share your concerns about the environment and we are continually looking for ways to address those concerns while providing our customers with complete product satisfaction and safety.  
 
Can I take my eyeshadow/blush pots in for Back2MAC despite having depotted? What if I'm missing the inner piece that held the pan/what if the inner piece is melted?
Yes, you can return the containers for Back2MAC despite having depotted. This includes if you do not have the inner piece, or if the inner piece is melted.

Do they have to be empty?
No, items do not have to be empty.


----------



## succubus (Nov 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 
_Do they have to be empty?
No, items do not have to be empty._

 
Even a tube of mascara? I still have mascara left in my tube, but it's now 3 months old and is clumpy and basically I can no longer use it. They'll still take it that way?


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 14, 2005)

Yes, definitely.  I have returned lots of mascara tubes in the past which had seen better days and which weren't empty.


----------



## succubus (Nov 15, 2005)

Oh, and can you only return stuff to a freestanding store? Or will counters accept it?


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 15, 2005)

Counters will accept returns too.


----------



## succubus (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Now I'm excited cuz I'm going to MAC this weekend and I think I have enough empties for a lipstick.


----------



## succubus (Nov 18, 2005)

Do the empty pigment sized jars you can buy from the Pro stores count? I have an empty one I bought and never ever used and I can't see myself using it. Can I use it as B2M?


----------



## martygreene (Nov 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *succubus* 
_Do the empty pigment sized jars you can buy from the Pro stores count? I have an empty one I bought and never ever used and I can't see myself using it. Can I use it as B2M?_

 
I don't believe so, but you may wish to call and ask.


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 18, 2005)

I'd be surprised if it was allowed because the economics are against it.  I think the empty jars retail for about $2.50 each.  There wouldn't be much of a margin if you bought six of these and exchanged them.  It would mean you could exchange $15 worth of purchase for a $14 lipstick.  If you consider that regular pigments sell for $18.50, six would cost $99 and you can see how M·A·C can make enough margin to cover a $14 lipstick out of this and still make a profit.

Of course I'm over-simplifying things because the lipsticks don't actually cost M·A·C $14 to make but it does give a general idea why they might not take the jars they sell as empties.


----------



## succubus (Nov 21, 2005)

It had a recycle thing on the container, but I just emptied one of my pigments into it and took the empty pigment jar instead. But then I forgot to take them into the mall with me anyway.


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Nov 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *succubus* 
_It had a recycle thing on the container, but I just emptied one of my pigments into it and took the empty pigment jar instead. But then I forgot to take them into the mall with me anyway._

 
Don't you hate that!


----------



## ruby_soho (Nov 28, 2005)

Can you B2M the plastic casing that the holiday mini sets came in? That's alot of plastic.   It has the recycling sign on the back, but I'm not too sure. It would make sense I think.


----------



## martygreene (Nov 28, 2005)

Mini sets- the casing PLUS the empty minis, count as ONE empty. Don't ask me why, and please don't shoot the messenger.


----------



## ruby_soho (Nov 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 
_Mini sets- the casing PLUS the empty minis, count as ONE empty. Don't ask me why, and please don't shoot the messenger._

 
 Hmm, well that will take forever to use up. Thanks!


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Dec 27, 2005)

There's also a limit, I just found out. Macy's will only take 12 at a time, only enough for 2 tubes at one given time. So I'm going back tomorrow.


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Dec 28, 2005)

*Question*

This may be a dumb question but I'll go ahead and ask: Does an empty eye lash holder thing count as a back2MAC?


----------



## user3 (Dec 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AllINeedIsMac* 
_There's also a limit, I just found out. Macy's will only take 12 at a time, only enough for 2 tubes at one given time. So I'm going back tomorrow._

 
Yes, at some places they are very picky. However, if you find a good MAC counter they will take back as many as you have. I have returned enough for 8 new lipsticks and I didn't have one problem from the SA. I go to that counter all the time and I never walk away with less than 4 lipsticks.


I can't get to the MAC counter often so I usually bring in my B2Mac all at once a few times a year.


----------



## SalsaOnTheBeach (Jan 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *barbie_doll_713* 
_This may be a dumb question but I'll go ahead and ask: Does an empty eye lash holder thing count as a back2MAC?_

 
From what I've heard, it does count!


----------



## Pimptress (Jan 9, 2006)

I've thrown away empty mascara after empty mascara. It only occurred to me this weekend that I could've used them for Back2Mac. I am seriously bummed now


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Jan 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pimptress* 
_I've thrown away empty mascara after empty mascara. It only occurred to me this weekend that I could've used them for Back2Mac. I am seriously bummed now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aaaw, i feel your pain. I've thrown away so many mascara tubes, empty lipglasses, and powder compacts. I didn't even think about it.


----------



## Miss_Behave (Jan 17, 2006)

I wanted to let the German girls know that there is no B2M in Germany because of our recycling system "Der grüne Punk" ggrrrrr


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jan 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss_Behave* 
_I wanted to let the German girls know that there is no B2M in Germany because of our recycling system "Der grüne Punk" ggrrrrr_

 
But I'm pretty sure that you can mail you empties to MAC with 3 color choice for a lippie and they will send it to you. Could be misinformed though.


----------



## Miss_Behave (Jan 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corv's Queen* 
_But I'm pretty sure that you can mail you empties to MAC with 3 color choice for a lippie and they will send it to you. Could be misinformed though._

 
to which mac? in the USA? hmm, I wonder if they would do it and pay the shipping charges


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm not really sure but one thing I am certain of is that Marty the Mod will most likely know. I remember reading it somewhere but for the life on me I can't find it. Sorry. And like I said, I might be misinformed.


----------



## Miss_Behave (Jan 17, 2006)

no problem and thanks anyway! (that would be so cool!)


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jan 17, 2006)

Yeah, it really sucks that us ladies here in Europe don't have the luxeries that the U.S. and Canadian chicas have. I really look forward to going home just so I can do all those things and get all the goodies that we still don't have here. Like at during the first week of December, my husband and I drove to Munich so that I could go to MAC. I was really excited about getting a Shimpagne Mineralize Skinfinish, well I asked about them because I didn't see any on display. And the MA said "What are those?" So, she went to ask another girl about them and she said that they still haven't gotten them in. But at least she knew what they were. God, I HATE IT!!!!


----------



## BrownSugar (Jan 17, 2006)

Heres another dumb B2M question - what about the leftover stub of a kohl pencil and the lid? Can that be used?


----------



## shabdebaz (Jan 18, 2006)

Nope.  It has to be a glass, plastic or metal container.


----------



## User20 (Jan 26, 2006)

Question: the wipes holder (that plastic baggy type thing) does that count?

I'm assuming it does from the description, but I just want to check


----------



## Pimptress (Jan 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrownSugar* 
_Heres another dumb B2M question - what about the leftover stub of a kohl pencil and the lid? Can that be used?_

 
Thanks..... I was wondering the same thing... now I know.... crap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I would definately be getting my free l/s soon if that were the case


----------



## chiq (Jan 28, 2006)

*pencils..*

do they take the plastic caps off the lip and eyeliners too??


----------



## Pimptress (Jan 28, 2006)

no they just said no i guess


----------



## mel0622 (Jan 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 
_Mini sets- the casing PLUS the empty minis, count as ONE empty. Don't ask me why, and please don't shoot the messenger._

 
if i put the mini lipglass i got from the treasure set in 2005 they wont take it? they want the lipglass and both the lipsticks to count as one?


----------



## baby_love (Jan 31, 2006)

what about the tubes that the paints come in??


----------



## martygreene (Jan 31, 2006)

some locations take the wipes containers, some do not. That's hit or miss.

Paint tubes are valid.


----------



## TwinkPink (Feb 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corv's Queen* 
_Yeah, it really sucks that us ladies here in Europe don't have the luxeries that the U.S. and Canadian chicas have. I really look forward to going home just so I can do all those things and get all the goodies that we still don't have here. Like at during the first week of December, my husband and I drove to Munich so that I could go to MAC. I was really excited about getting a Shimpagne Mineralize Skinfinish, well I asked about them because I didn't see any on display. And the MA said "What are those?" So, she went to ask another girl about them and she said that they still haven't gotten them in. But at least she knew what they were. God, I HATE IT!!!!_

 
We have Back2Mac in Switzerland. It's not that far away depending on where you live in Germany/Austria


----------



## Miss_Behave (Feb 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TwinkPink* 
_We have Back2Mac in Switzerland. It's not that far away depending on where you live in Germany/Austria  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I should have gotten into MAC when I still had my bastard swiss ex boyfriend


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspicky* 
_Though this website tells you some rules, MAC does not accept all packaging, it depends on the location. If you mail your empties back to them, I suggest you ask first and tell them what you have. It would be bad to send 6 things and only have 5 qualify, they probably will not mail the 5 things back to you. Also, sample size containers do count, if you bought samples packaged like a set, like any holiday set or skincare try-me set. However you must include ALL ITEMS IN THE SET to count as one item for back to mac. If all containers that came with the set are not included, it cannot count as one item.

This is the answer I got from them, i hope the board mods adds this to their info.

after much prodding, I got this response:

Thank you again for taking the time to write to M.A.C.
As we previously stated, the BACK TO MAC program is not available where
regulations prohibit. Therefore, we suggest that all of our consumers
contact you favorite M.A.C location directly to inquire what packaging
materials are accepted at that specific location.
We regret, we do not have a collective list of packaging which is accepted
at this time, due to variations depending on recycling in that area which
you would like to make the packaging exchange.  However, the BACK TO MAC
program initially accepted only plastic containers.  Now, some of our
locations accept glass as well.  Gift sets for color or skin care must
always be complete and count as one return.
We trust the above addresses your concern. 
Sincerely,
Suzanne Sheridan
Global Consumer Communications_

 
Sorry, martygreene, but I do feel that this post definitely adds to this thread as a resource regarding the MO of B2M. Hope you don't mind me copying this from a thread in MAC Chat.


----------



## mel0622 (Feb 14, 2006)

i think this was already asked before but i wasnt sure. does anyone know if we can get LE/new collection l/s from B2M? (for example the culture bloom collection  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## martygreene (Feb 15, 2006)

LE lipsticks that are NOT in specialized packaging, are eligible for B2M redemption.


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 1, 2006)

In regards to LE packaging, copied from another thread:

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glittergoddess27* 
_Just an update,.....I got all huffy and sent corporate a polite rant about excluding LE lippies,... so here's an e-mail transcript I got today for clarification,.. LE lipsticks can still be gotten with B2M so long as they do not have colored or special packaging,.. so for instance it looks like Culturebloom lippies will be the typical silver packaging so they will be eligible for the B2M program as well as Deja Rose As stated here they do not have any other promos that this will apply to scheduled after the Catherine Icon Series,....

Dear Ms. Beck,

Thank you for taking the time to contact M.A.C.  

In response to your concerns, we regret that the BACK TO MAC program is 
not
applicable to the Beauty Icon Series 3/ Catherine Deneuve Collection. 
These items are also excluded from the Pro Member Discount program.

As you may already know, we have had other Collections which discounts 
have
not been applicable or have been excluded in certain promotions.  We do 
not
currently have other products on our Marketing Calendar which these
programs are not applicable. 

We would be pleased to forward your comments on to the appropriate
executives for review.  In addition, we apologize for any inconvenience
this may have caused for you.

We appreciate your interest in M.A.C and hope we have the opportunity 
to
serve you in the near future. 

Sincerely, 

Suzanne Sheridan
Global Consumer Communications_


----------



## LuvBeMac (Apr 5, 2006)

can we get LE lipstick in return?ohh so the answer is cannot


----------



## user3 (Apr 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LuvBeMac* 
_can we get LE lipstick in return?ohh so the answer is cannot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You should be able to get LE lipsticks just not ones that have the special packaging.


----------



## holliedavis (Apr 5, 2006)

*Depotted E/S*

I have tried not once, but twice to turn in depotted e/s for Back2Mac.  I was DENIED!  Bothe the free-standing store and the Dilliard's counter here in the Tampa Bay area will no longer accept pots that are missing the metal e/s pan portion.  ?????  They claim that because the pro pans are also accepted as Bck2Mac items, a person could essentially return he 2 seperate parts and get 2 credits for one item.  Anyone have any advice????  I have 30+ depotted shadows, and I want my lippies!!!!!  If I mailed the items in, would I get credit that way?  And if so, does anyone have the mailing addy?


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Apr 5, 2006)

Quick question. I was getting ready to throw away an old MAC nail polish the other night. (The kind in the square bottles with ridged cap) And i was wondering if they'd be accepted as B2M??


----------



## user3 (Apr 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *holliedavis* 
_I have tried not once, but twice to turn in depotted e/s for Back2Mac.  I was DENIED!  Bothe the free-standing store and the Dilliard's counter here in the Tampa Bay area will no longer accept pots that are missing the metal e/s pan portion.  ?????  They claim that because the pro pans are also accepted as Bck2Mac items, a person could essentially return he 2 seperate parts and get 2 credits for one item.  Anyone have any advice????  I have 30+ depotted shadows, and I want my lippies!!!!!  If I mailed the items in, would I get credit that way?  And if so, does anyone have the mailing addy?_

 


                        Back to MAC 
                                         c/o 201 Talbot Blvd 
                                         Chestertown, MD 21620 

                                         Include with your empties:
                                         Name/Address/Phone number
                                         3 (different) lipstick choices per set of empties (in case they are out of a shade)



Here is a MAC Live Chat I just did I played off like I was told I couldn't do it:

*



*Hello.  Thank you for your interest in MAC Cosmetics. My name is Andrea.  How may I assist you?
*Vanessa: *Hi Andrea I have a question about Back2MAC
*Andrea: *Hey Vanessa!  What is your question.
*Andrea: *?
*Vanessa: *I was told at a counter we can no longer return empty eyeshadows
*Vanessa: *without the metal pan
*Andrea: *Oh, this has been a big question lately. We have not received this direction at this time, however, I recommend contacting our Corporate Consumer Communications Department. You may contact them via phone at 1-646-602-7771 between the hours of 9am-5pm (EST) Monday-Thursday and 10am-5pm (EST) Fridays or via email at [email protected]. They will be able to clear up any confusion for you.
*Vanessa: *Thank you so much!
*Andrea: *Thank you for your visit.


----------



## holliedavis (Apr 6, 2006)

*Back 2 Mac*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *'Ness* 
_Andrea: [/b][/color]Oh, this has been a big question lately. We have not received this direction at this time, however, I recommend contacting our Corporate Consumer Communications Department. You may contact them via phone at 1-646-602-7771 between the hours of 9am-5pm (EST) Monday-Thursday and 10am-5pm (EST) Fridays or via email at [email protected]. They will be able to clear up any confusion for you.
*Vanessa: *Thank you so much!
*Andrea: *Thank you for your visit. _

 
I called the customer service number, and I was informed by the customer service representative that the official policy of Back 2 Mac excludes depotted shadows that are missing the pan.  The items must be COMPLETE.  This SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## user3 (Apr 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *holliedavis* 
_I called the customer service number, and I was informed by the customer service representative that the official policy of Back 2 Mac excludes depotted shadows that are missing the pan.  The items must be COMPLETE.  This SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!_

 
This is strange because I called this morning and they said the pans are not required but it may vary by area.


----------



## holliedavis (Apr 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *'Nessa* 
_This is strange because I called this morning and they said the pans are not required but it may vary by area.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's so frustrating... Everyone seems to get different answers.  I wish MAC would just make up it's mind on what they will accept and what they won't... and make it universal.  I don't get why it has to "vary by area".  *sigh*


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Apr 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *barbie_doll_713* 
_Quick question. I was getting ready to throw away an old MAC nail polish the other night. (The kind in the square bottles with ridged cap) And i was wondering if they'd be accepted as B2M??_

 
Anyone?


----------



## user3 (Apr 6, 2006)

I am going to go with no on that one Barbie but I would call the place you will be returning it to because some do take glass IIRC


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 8, 2006)

Please note that this is copied from a thread in MAC Chat:  http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=42219

in regards to change in their policy:
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cdjax* 
_I went to a MAC counter today today to purchase a couple items and trade in my 6 empties for a lippie. When I gave the MA the empties, she told me that MAC no longer accepts eyeshadow/blush containers if they don't have the silver pan in them. I told her I had done this many times before and never had any problem, but she said it is a new MAC Policy that came down from corporate headquarters.
I'm REALLY hoping this is just a mix-up, because depotting is the only way I can do B2M, since I never use anything up. Has anybody else heard of this new policy?_

 
Just copying these posts for reference.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_Alright, I finally got a response to my email from MAC, and it is totally useless.  They don't even mention the metal bits although that is specifically what I emailed about.  I have a feeling they just fired off a general response, but here it is anyhow.

Thank you for taking the time to contact us and for your interest in M.A.C.

Because we share your concern about our environment, with the Brand's
inception in 1985 we established the "Back to M.A.C" program: When you have
finished using M.A.C plastic packaged cosmetic items purchased from us,
please bring the containers back to a M.A.C location near you.

Although we cannot reuse these containers for our products, we can make
sure the packaging materials are properly recycled. To credit you for your
good deed, the accumulation of six (6) recyclable plastic containers
entitles you to select one free M.A.C lipstick as our thanks.

Please note: Since 100% of the retail selling price of Viva Glam Lipsticks
is provided to organizations that help people living with HIV/AIDS,
Lipsticks in this series are excluded from this program.  

Also, the "Back To M.A.C" program is not available where regulations
prohibit.

We trust the above addresses your concern.  We hope that we have the
opportunity to serve you in the near future. 

Sincerely, 

Tiffany Soriente
Global Consumer Communications_


----------



## astronaut (Apr 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *holliedavis* 
_I have tried not once, but twice to turn in depotted e/s for Back2Mac.  I was DENIED!  Bothe the free-standing store and the Dilliard's counter here in the Tampa Bay area will no longer accept pots that are missing the metal e/s pan portion.  ?????  They claim that because the pro pans are also accepted as Bck2Mac items, a person could essentially return he 2 seperate parts and get 2 credits for one item.  Anyone have any advice????  I have 30+ depotted shadows, and I want my lippies!!!!!  If I mailed the items in, would I get credit that way?  And if so, does anyone have the mailing addy?_

 
Wait... so the 9.50 pans are accepted for back to mac?


----------



## noteventherain (Apr 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pimptress* 
_Thanks..... I was wondering the same thing... now I know.... crap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would definately be getting my free l/s soon if that were the case 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Actually, I guess it really depends which counter/store you go to.  I always assumed that the answer was no, but recently I've heard _several_ SAs tell customers that the stubs/lids of pencils can be used for B2M.  I've heard it at more than one counter too.  so, don't shoot the messenger, but I guess it's all on your region and what they're willing to accept, but they told me they'll accept it my counter.  I haven't actually tried to exchange them though yet.  I probably won't.


----------



## holliedavis (Apr 26, 2006)

After finding that none of my local counters would accept depotted eyeshadows, I visited the Mac website and downloaded the Back2Mac mail-in form.  I sent 24 empties along with the completed forms.  I only paid postage to send the empties, and none was recquired for return of the lipsticks.  I received the exact same 4 shades I requested within 14 days from the ship date.  And shipping was FREE!!!  Ereka!  I have found a way!


----------



## llucidity (May 13, 2006)

I just returned 6 e/s pot empties without the metal pan. No problems at all.

A quick question - empty lipstick containers do count as well right?


----------



## LittleOne (May 22, 2006)

what about the container that the brush cleanser is in?


----------



## Dawn (May 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleOne* 
_what about the container that the brush cleanser is in?_

 
I've used those several times with no trouble at all!


----------



## martygreene (May 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *llucidity* 
_I just returned 6 e/s pot empties without the metal pan. No problems at all.

A quick question - empty lipstick containers do count as well right?_

 

yes they do


----------



## M.A.C*Attack (May 24, 2006)

anyone who is wondering i was told that there is no limit on b2m at least theres not supposed to be  ...... i returned enough for 6 lippies today at a counter in a dillards and they were actualy happy to see i was b2m-ing...lol and i got all the ones my husband choose..lmao!

and he asked the girl if lip stick counted to and she said yes they do so hes like good now u have enough for one for when ur done with these...


anyhow just wanted to let u know !
take care


----------



## M.A.C*Attack (May 24, 2006)

p/s.........ohh and metal pan or not it doesnt matter ur still supposed to be able to b2m them


----------



## asteffey (May 24, 2006)

yeah they count. 

glass, metal or plastic.


----------



## M.A.C*Attack (May 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *asteffey* 
_yeah they count. 

glass, metal or plastic._

 
 .... ok i meant that even if the pots have the metal pan or not  u can still b2m ....


because someone said that their mac store or counter denied them because they depotted them and didnt have the metal pan that holds the actual shadow in the pot..... when just today they told me i didnt have to have the metal pan and because thats why we depot them and the sticker we keep to know what shadows we have...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  and i turned in 36 pots with out the metal pan and got my 6 lip sticks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yay !...lol

well hopes this explaies what i meant sorry for the confusion...

take care


----------



## Ambonee (May 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *barbie_doll_713* 
_Quick question. I was getting ready to throw away an old MAC nail polish the other night. (The kind in the square bottles with ridged cap) And i was wondering if they'd be accepted as B2M??_

 

I've turned in my empty nail polish and wasn't given a hard time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really think it depends on where you go...my MAC counter has NEVER given me a hard time about anything. I love it there =)


----------



## tinkerbelle (May 29, 2006)

Wow, I had no idea. I am going to save my empties from now on.


----------



## Steel (Jul 5, 2006)

Does anyone know if Italy's MAC stores participate in B2M?


----------



## midgetfury74 (Jul 5, 2006)

Im about to start a depotting frenzy so i can get ready for the new lipsticks that are coming out this month! holy jesus mother, there is so m uch to buy, hope this helps my budget even if its just a little bit!


----------



## sewpunk (Aug 22, 2006)

Does B2M include just the pan versions on the product  I shop a freestanding MAC store in my local mall, and have decided to stop buying pots and just use pans from now on, so I can return the empty pan as part of the program right?

The pans have lables on the bottom so they know they weren't broken up from a pot...


----------



## midgetfury74 (Aug 22, 2006)

i would imagine that it would since B2M includes all primary packaging and in the case of pans that is the only packaging and like u stated its obvious a pan that was bought in a pan versus one that was depotted. I would say try it and make that sam point. Worst that can happen is that they tell you no. On another note i have all my empties ready for thursday so that i can get 4 of the lipsticks from Untamed( i already have blankety) so i am excited. And plus m y MAs always find it so funny that i come in with  my special little bag that i save them in and have everything all ready.


----------



## MACreation (Aug 22, 2006)

My stand won't take lipglass or mascara with some product in it. Can anyone help me on how i can empty these?


----------



## sewpunk (Aug 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *midgetfury74* 
_i would imagine that it would since B2M includes all primary packaging and in the case of pans that is the only packaging and like u stated its obvious a pan that was bought in a pan versus one that was depotted. I would say try it and make that same point. Worst that can happen is that they tell you no._

 
That's what I am hoping, that they'll accept it that is!  Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *midgetfury74* 
_On another note i have all my empties ready for thursday so that i can get 4 of the lipsticks from Untamed( i already have blankety) so i am excited. And plus m y MAs always find it so funny that i come in with  my special little bag that i save them in and have everything all ready._

 
  Cute!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 23, 2006)

as long as the packaging that the original item comes in says back2mac on it somewhere they have to accept it, right?


----------



## MzEmo (Aug 24, 2006)

i have a question. what if the brand on my fibrelash came off. will they accept it still becuase you wont be able to read it?


----------



## charismaticlime (Sep 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *holliedavis* 
_I called the customer service number, and I was informed by the customer service representative that the official policy of Back 2 Mac excludes depotted shadows that are missing the pan.  The items must be COMPLETE.  This SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!_

 
Well maybe you can finish one of your depotted e/s, put it back in the pot, and use it to claim your B2M lipstick.  It's not like they open the e/s to check whether all the parts are intact, right?


----------



## sugaxbayb (Oct 1, 2006)

I will have 11 empties, how many lipsticks can I get?!


----------



## DaizyDeath (Oct 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sugaxbayb* 

 
_I will have 11 empties, how many lipsticks can I get?!_

 
you can get 1 lipstick but if you can get 1 more empty container you can get 2 lipsticks since u need 6 b2m's to equal one lipstick 

HTH


----------



## Christina983 (Oct 2, 2006)

how many lipsticks can you get at one time?


----------



## lilviolingrrl (Oct 16, 2006)

When we turn in empty products do we need the box they came in as well, or is just the empty product (eyeshadow pots, mascara tubes, etc.) okay?


----------



## sheaspearl83 (Oct 16, 2006)

*No boxes needed*

just the empty cases


----------



## ollieo (Nov 3, 2006)

I have a try-on pac I am still using.  When its gone from what I have read I can return the whole pac (all 4 items) as one B2M item.  But I want to keep the plastic zip bag the items came in.  Think I can????  I will probably have to email mac and it will probably depend on the counter.


----------



## Christina983 (Nov 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ollieo* 

 
_I have a try-on pac I am still using.  When its gone from what I have read I can return the whole pac (all 4 items) as one B2M item.  But I want to keep the plastic zip bag the items came in.  Think I can????  I will probably have to email mac and it will probably depend on the counter._

 
i was thinking that this am acutally.


----------



## blueyesdancing (Nov 5, 2006)

Now at freestanding MAC stores only, anyone doing B2M can choose a lipglass or eyeshadow or lipstick...great way to build your collection!


----------



## ollieo (Nov 9, 2006)

I did a live Chat with MAC and asked about the try on pacs.  I was told that yes all the items in the pac do count as one item.  And that yes if I kept the bag the pac came in that would be fine.  The pac items would still count.  (still going to bring a copy of the chat transcript with me just in case)


----------



## c8r0l (Nov 19, 2006)

how about the lip conditioner tubes? do those count?


----------



## labwom (Nov 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *c8r0l* 

 
_how about the lip conditioner tubes? do those count?_

 
Ooohh I hope so!!


----------



## Katial8r (Nov 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blueyesdancing* 

 
_Now at freestanding MAC stores only, anyone doing B2M can choose a lipglass or eyeshadow or lipstick...great way to build your collection!_

 

WOW! Are you serious? If this is for real, dreams do come true! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Also, what is the general consensus about the depotted shadows:

A) Yes.
B) No.
C) Depends on what counter/store you go to.
D) You can ship the depots in to MAC (and cross your fingers and toes)!


----------



## labwom (Nov 19, 2006)

I recently depotted most of my e/s and sent about 12 depots and got 2 lipsticks not too long ago!


----------



## freaksinunif0rm (Nov 22, 2006)

When I read this I was like "SHOOT!" because I sent in boxes instead of the cases...

But today, I recieved my free lipstick :].


So...I think I'm going to send in more boxes.


----------



## charismaticlime (Nov 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blueyesdancing* 

 
_Now at freestanding MAC stores only, anyone doing B2M can choose a lipglass or eyeshadow or lipstick...great way to build your collection!_

 
Can you choose if you want the eyeshadow in pot or pan form?


----------



## boysareliers (Nov 28, 2006)

you may receive your choice of a lipstick,lipglass or eye shadow when you return six containers for the Back to M.A.C. program. This new policy is effective immediately and available at all <b>M.A.C. counters and freestanding stores</b>

yeah!!


----------



## MzEmo (Dec 2, 2006)

im so excited. im ready to depot my eyeshadows and splurge on new collections >.<


----------



## foxyqt (Dec 3, 2006)

i went to a couple of MAC stores in here and they said they havent yet heard of the new policy =/ does anyone know if it applies internationally?


----------



## labwom (Dec 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *freaksinunif0rm* 

 
_When I read this I was like "SHOOT!" because I sent in boxes instead of the cases...

But today, I recieved my free lipstick :].


So...I think I'm going to send in more boxes._

 

You just sent in the empty boxes and got a lipstick?


----------



## freaksinunif0rm (Dec 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *labwom* 

 
_You just sent in the empty boxes and got a lipstick?_

 
Mhmm. Weird...but it worked.


----------



## Jacq-i (Dec 4, 2006)

Ooooh.... I want to try that!!


----------



## kalice (Dec 5, 2006)

can we use the pigment vials? not the full size ones, but the charm size.


----------



## NIKKI B (Dec 6, 2006)

The New Back To Mac Program Is Only For Freestanding Mac Stores.  Counters (partnered Locations) Are Not Participating In This.


----------



## effboysinthebut (Dec 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NIKKI B* 

 
_The New Back To Mac Program Is Only For Freestanding Mac Stores. Counters (partnered Locations) Are Not Participating In This._

 
Back to Mac is available at ALL locations. Stores, and Counters. The Lipglass, Lipstick, Eyeshadow choice only applies at the store. But counters will give you lipstick.


----------



## Sonya Adams (Dec 13, 2006)

-NM- question just answered... my local MAC counter accepts B2M for e/s instead of just l/s now... you can also choose from lipgelee and lipglass, too!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  YAY!


----------



## freaksinunif0rm (Dec 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sonya Adams* 

 
_-NM- question just answered... my local MAC counter accepts B2M for e/s instead of just l/s now... you can also choose from lipgelee and lipglass, too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 YAY!_

 
Really?!?!?!


YAY!


----------



## poocatgrrl (Dec 14, 2006)

*What about Fast Response eye cream tubes?*

Also, did was anyone able to confirm that B2M includes the pro pans?

Thx!


----------



## charismaticlime (Dec 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *poocatgrrl* 

 
_Also, did was anyone able to confirm that B2M includes the pro pans?

Thx!_

 
No, you can only get eyeshadows in pot form, not pan.  Sucks, cause it would be easier for me to slip them into my palette, rather than going through the process of depotting.


----------



## claresauntie (Dec 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *charismaticlime* 

 
_No, you can only get eyeshadows in pot form, not pan.  Sucks, cause it would be easier for me to slip them into my palette, rather than going through the process of depotting._

 
Shoot... if you get the pot, then you have something else to recycle later for more product.


----------



## erica_1020 (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claresauntie* 

 
_Shoot... if you get the pot, then you have something else to recycle later for more product.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's what I'm talking about!!


----------



## Katial8r (Dec 27, 2006)

I'm just staring at all 24 of my pots that I have collected over the last 1/2 yr . If I depoted and exchanged them, that would make 4 new products for me for free! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Problem is, I've never depotted before and most of these are Discon. or LE.  Do I take the chance?  Eeeek! 

So here I sit, staring at 24 pots which Im sure are taunting me now! :goofy:


----------



## Winthrop44 (Dec 27, 2006)

Start with one that isn't DC or LE to gain confidence. It's easy, you can do it!


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (Dec 27, 2006)

I asked at a local Macy's counter today about getting a shadow for B2M and she said you can only get lipsticks, and that she has never heard of a new policy.


----------



## mzchuchu (Dec 28, 2006)

does anyone know if the e/s is available as a choice here in AUSTRALIA? Ive got a few e/s pots that I really want to depot but Im scared for my life that everything will melt !! =P


----------



## geeko (Dec 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katial8r* 

 
_I'm just staring at all 24 of my pots that I have collected over the last 1/2 yr . If I depoted and exchanged them, that would make 4 new products for me for free! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Problem is, I've never depotted before and most of these are Discon. or LE. Do I take the chance? Eeeek! 

So here I sit, staring at 24 pots which Im sure are taunting me now! :goofy:_

 
Ya same here. i have 70 plus e/s pots sitting in my traincase...which translates to at least 11 b2m stuff for me. But i don't dare to depot my e/s for fear of breaking them...


----------



## mellimello (Dec 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katial8r* 

 
_I'm just staring at all 24 of my pots that I have collected over the last 1/2 yr . If I depoted and exchanged them, that would make 4 new products for me for free! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Problem is, I've never depotted before and most of these are Discon. or LE.  Do I take the chance?  Eeeek! 

So here I sit, staring at 24 pots which Im sure are taunting me now! :goofy:_

 
If you have a flat iron/straightner, try that method. It's pretty much foolproof and you cant gouge, burn or otherwise maim your e/s like you can with other methods. Plus it's really quick!


----------



## cherrycola (Dec 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzchuchu* 

 
_does anyone know if the e/s is available as a choice here in AUSTRALIA? Ive got a few e/s pots that I really want to depot but Im scared for my life that everything will melt !! =P_

 
It's not available in Singapore, so I kinda doubt that it would've reached Australia just yet..


----------



## cherrycola (Dec 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katial8r* 

 
_I'm just staring at all 24 of my pots that I have collected over the last 1/2 yr . If I depoted and exchanged them, that would make 4 new products for me for free! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Problem is, I've never depotted before and most of these are Discon. or LE.  Do I take the chance?  Eeeek! 

So here I sit, staring at 24 pots which Im sure are taunting me now! :goofy:_

 
I depotted mine using Lara's tutorial: http://mac.larahill.com/depotting.htm

It's really comprehensive and easy to follow. I've depotted four e/s pots, including my In Living Pink which had previously been shattered and pressed back together, and I've had no casualties so far!


----------



## courters (Apr 9, 2007)

I took 12 empties to my freestanding store over the weekend and they said you could get an eyeshadow if you were already in their system, luckily I go there all the time!  I just wanted to let everyone know, you should go in and buy something at that particular store BEFORE doing Back2Mac if you want an eyeshadow instead of a lipstick (at a freestanding store).


----------



## shorty <3 (Apr 11, 2007)

Does anyone know if it includes the false lashes cases?


----------



## goink (Apr 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shorty <3* 

 
_Does anyone know if it includes the false lashes cases?_

 
Yup! They do.
I took mine in last time.


----------



## eighmii (Apr 21, 2007)

Will they accept e/s pots if they are all melted and mutilated?

The first time I tried depotting when I getting in the swing of things.. well, the first couple turned out a little crazy.


----------



## astronaut (Apr 21, 2007)

Can the DUO glue be used for b2m?


----------



## MsButterfli (Apr 22, 2007)

quick question, will the plastic containers that the 2006 holiday sets came in be allowed for back2mac? i have the ones from the lipglass and shadesticks


----------



## Jacq-i (Apr 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsButterfli* 

 
_quick question, will the plastic containers that the 2006 holiday sets came in be allowed for back2mac? i have the ones from the lipglass and shadesticks_

 
From what I understand, sets are only valid for B2M if everything is there, empty. It's only worth one B2M...

Seems a little unfair.


----------



## triccc (Apr 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_Can the DUO glue be used for b2m?_

 

I don't think so. DUO can be bought at a lot of retail places and not just MAC.


----------



## Ernie (Apr 30, 2007)

Okay, what about a full size lip or eye pencil? I'm going tomorrow to the store in Soho and try, I have 3 old lip pencils that I'll never use.


----------



## Ernie (May 1, 2007)

No on the lip/eye pencils...


----------



## hootie2177 (May 2, 2007)

can you get lipgloss with your B2M??


----------



## Ernie (May 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hootie2177* 

 
_can you get lipgloss with your B2M??_

 
Yes, but only at a freestanding store where you've made a purchase previously.


----------



## astronaut (May 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *charismaticlime* 

 
_No, you can only get eyeshadows in pot form, not pan.  Sucks, cause it would be easier for me to slip them into my palette, rather than going through the process of depotting._

 
That's odd... I asked an MA if shadow refills could be used for b2m and she said she wasn't sure so she asked the manager and he said yes? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But then again the store just opened so maybe they just don't know everything yet? But still...


----------



## Hilly (May 3, 2007)

Damn I wish they would take pencils back! I have some fugly ones!!


----------



## dmenchi (May 3, 2007)

*Re: What about Fast Response eye cream tubes?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *poocatgrrl* 

 
_Also, did was anyone able to confirm that B2M includes the pro pans?

Thx!_

 
in our pro store-yes!
but they don't accept any special size items or pot without pans in them .


----------



## dmenchi (May 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erica_1020* 

 
_That's what I'm talking about!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
a lipstick or gloss retails for about 14$ . 
It doesn't make sense to buy pots for recycling as they are 4$ more than pans,hence 6x4= 26...you could buy almost two lipsticks!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  don't waste your money on pots


----------



## dmenchi (May 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Christina983* 

 
_i was thinking that this am acutally._

 
promotional sized items don't count for b2m!


----------



## Ernie (May 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hdirenzo* 

 
_Damn I wish they would take pencils back! I have some fugly ones!!_

 
I asked again today about the pencils, this time at Bloomingdales and was told that the regular pencils are a no go, but....the lip or eye pencils that you don't have to sharpen (Technakohl Liner Eye Pencil/Cremestick Liner Lip Pencil) in the hard plastic cases are good for B2M.


----------



## kendra (May 5, 2007)

While intoxicated once, I lost the top of my Myth lipstick, lol, and could NOT find it.. The remains of the tube is empty, but without a cap, Will they still take that? and with 5 other containers would this count for 1 lipstick?


----------



## soleil1109 (May 6, 2007)

I went into the free-standing MAC store today in Fashion Valley (San Diego) with 36 empties and they gave me back the containers of blush that I had depotted. They said that they were no longer accepting containers of blush and/or eyeshadow WITHOUT the pan IN it! Anyone heard anything about this? She told me I could bring back the containers once I used up all the blush and had the pans with them. 

What a rip! What difference does it make whether it has the pan or not? Point is, I bought the stuff and I'm bring the containers back to recycle them. 

So my question is, is this happening just at this particular store, or is this a new rule?


----------



## xmamax (May 7, 2007)

Do the tubes that lip stains and lip gelees come in count? I would assume so but I wanted to check first.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (May 14, 2007)

Yo, here's my chat yesterday... was wondering about the B2M and depotted shadows:

Welcome to MAC Cosmetics Online. One of our Artists will be with you shortly.
Hello. Thank you for your interest in MAC Cosmetics. My name is Sara. How may I assist you?
Evey: Hi, I have a question about back 2 mac
Evey: If I have removed the eyeshadow pans from the plastic containers, are they still elidgable for return for back 2 mac?
Sara: Hi Evey! If it is a Pro Palette refill (it will have a magnet and sticker on the bottom), you can use it towards Back to MAC. If it's a shadow from regular packaging that you "depotted", you cannot use both the plastic container and the refill.
Evey: Okay, thank you!
Sara: No problem! Save all of your Pro Palette refills for recycling!


----------



## midgetfury74 (May 15, 2007)

now you can [email protected] for not only a lipstick but also eyeshadows and lipglosses!


----------



## MelodyKat (May 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *badtzmaru74* 

 
_now you can [email protected] for not only a lipstick but also eyeshadows and lipglosses!_

 

M.A.C. stores are the only place that you can get a lipglass,lipstick,or eyeshadow for your recyclable. At partnered locations they can only get a lipstick.


----------



## Alice (May 15, 2007)

I had no idea that you could use the PRO pan refill?!!? I'm excited and sad at the same time.  Now I can return them in the future, but now I lost out on the 4 I threw away last week due to being an idiot!! UGH!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xmamax* 

 
_Do the tubes that lip stains and lip gelees come in count? I would assume so but I wanted to check first._

 
Yes, they count,.. I B2M'd my empty Who's that lady tube and my Twirltone lipglass stain tube.


----------



## stefania905 (May 26, 2007)

I already have 5 empties

i was wondering could i use Stroke of Lust (special packaging) if its empty?

and an empty glimmer shimmer


----------



## Jacq-i (May 26, 2007)

I B2M'd the pot of my Waternymph e/s (I depotted it) and they took it back, no problem. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was part of the Lure collection, and had special packaging.

(I have a backup of Waternymph, in the pot too, I just loved it so much I needed one in my pallet as well!)


----------



## BJ1077 (May 27, 2007)

Does MAC accept B2M for LE editon collections.  I have enough for 10 and wanted to use it for the upcoming moonbathe collection


----------



## Misty (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BJ1077* 

 
_Does MAC accept B2M for LE editon collections.  I have enough for 10 and wanted to use it for the upcoming moonbathe collection_

 
I'm sure they do. Their Slimshine lipstick is LE, but I asked the MA at my freestanding MAC store and she said yes I can get a Slimshine lipstick from B2M.

Then again it could depend on the store. But I wouldn't see the problem of getting a moonbathe eyeshadow/lipstick with B2M. Get it while you can, right?


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Jun 9, 2007)

Can you use a empty Blot Film package?  It has the little recycling pic on the back.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ILoveMacMakeup* 

 
_Can you use a empty Blot Film package? It has the little recycling pic on the back._

 
If it has the recylcing picture, then it should be good.


----------



## Suzyn (Jun 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *soleil1109* 

 
_I went into the free-standing MAC store today in Fashion Valley (San Diego) with 36 empties and they gave me back the containers of blush that I had depotted. They said that they were no longer accepting containers of blush and/or eyeshadow WITHOUT the pan IN it! Anyone heard anything about this? She told me I could bring back the containers once I used up all the blush and had the pans with them. 

What a rip! What difference does it make whether it has the pan or not? Point is, I bought the stuff and I'm bring the containers back to recycle them. 

So my question is, is this happening just at this particular store, or is this a new rule?_

 
There are quite a few ppl before you that said the same thing.  Seems to be going on in quite a few places.


----------



## lvgz (Jun 10, 2007)

are paints b2m?


----------



## *Juliet&Rambo* (Jun 11, 2007)

Wow.. So will i get my free L/S if i return (1) item Mascara to them???

or do i have to collect more stuff in order for me to cliam with my

free lippie???? ^___^


----------



## Alice (Jun 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Juliet&Rambo** 

 
_Wow.. So will i get my free L/S if i return (1) item Mascara to them???

or do i have to collect more stuff in order for me to cliam with my

free lippie???? ^___^_

 

You will need to return 6 items to get your l/s.


----------



## starangel2383 (Jun 11, 2007)

that person who wrote about them not taking back depotted e/s, i was told the same thing by one of the MU at my local MAC store. that you arent suppose to take them if they dont have their original pan still in the casing. she said that some stores do take them but that this store wouldnt or at least she wasnt going to accept them. i guess it all depends upon the person who is working at the store at that particular day. just the same, im not gonna take any chances on depotting my eyeshadows. i will leave them in their original packaging until they are empty.


----------



## pookus (Jun 17, 2007)

Just for the record, a few months ago I used the mail-in form to send back 30 pots without the metal pans after a depotting frenzy and they mailed me back 5 lippies with no questions asked.  It seems like when you mail it in, it is easier for them to just send you the stuff rather than contact you or send you back the pots because they dont want to take them.  

what i don't know, however, that i would like to know is if i can select lipglass or e/s through the mail-in program.


----------



## Suzyn (Jun 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pookus* 

 
_
what i don't know, however, that i would like to know is if i can select lipglass or e/s through the mail-in program._

 
  Nope, only lipstick!


----------



## stefania905 (Jun 24, 2007)

i got Microfine Refinisher in a swap, without a box. So im not sure if it count for B2M or not

anyone know?


----------



## Janice (Jun 24, 2007)

Secondary packaging is not eligible for B2M, so your microfine refinisher without the box is fine as you only need to product itself for recycling.


----------



## flossy (Jun 24, 2007)

Mascara works for B2M, correct?


----------



## JanineDesiree (Jun 25, 2007)

Too many pages to read so.....
Paints.. are those a part of B2M?

I'm emptying my paint into a container cause I've dropped and stepped it too many time to count in the last 10 days.


----------



## Princess_July (Jun 25, 2007)

every item fr mac can exchange for the B2M??? without box is okay right???


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blueyedlady87* 

 
_Quick question. I was getting ready to throw away an old MAC nail polish the other night. (The kind in the square bottles with ridged cap) And i was wondering if they'd be accepted as B2M??_

 
the old nail polish bottles DO count!


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Princess_July* 

 
_every item fr mac can exchange for the B2M??? without box is okay right???_

 
any glass, metal or plastic MAC container counts. the only lip or eye liners that count are the retractable liners. all trial sizes (the ones that come in the holiday sets or the skincare try-on pacs) must be returned together and only count as one of the six recycles.  boxes are not needed nor do they count. hope that helps.


----------



## Plink! (Jun 29, 2007)

Yeah, any PRIMARY packaging counts as currency for Back2MAC. 

Tools and accessories do not count. (ie; pencil sharpeners, spoonges). The palette refil shadows do not count (the primary packaging would be the palette itself). 

Janice-make sure the container you're empting your paint into is completely airtight. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 30, 2007)

pencil sharpeners do count, since they are plastic.  and eyeshadow pans count as well, since they are metal.  we accept them all the time at my counter.  the only things that don't count are brushes, lip and eye pencils that you sharpen, and secondary packaging.

and things don't have to be empty either. if you don't use the color anymore, recycle it!

blot film packaging does not count.  it is cardboard.


----------



## mommymac (Jun 30, 2007)

I forgot all about the B2M until I read this post, I depotted about 20 e/s this week I had already thrown them all away but luckily I was able to save 9 of them, does the FluidLine empties and the brush cleaner containers work the same.


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 30, 2007)

they sure do.


----------



## bella1342 (Jul 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *holliedavis* 

 
_After finding that none of my local counters would accept depotted eyeshadows, I visited the Mac website and downloaded the Back2Mac mail-in form. I sent 24 empties along with the completed forms. I only paid postage to send the empties, and none was recquired for return of the lipsticks. I received the exact same 4 shades I requested within 14 days from the ship date. And shipping was FREE!!! Ereka! I have found a way!_

 

Does anyone know exactly how this works?  If I want to mail 18 empties b2m, would I send 3 seperate packages of 6 empties?  Or put all 18 in one package, with 3 seperate forms?

any help is appreciated!  thanks!


----------



## pookus (Jul 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bella1342* 

 
_Does anyone know exactly how this works?  If I want to mail 18 empties b2m, would I send 3 seperate packages of 6 empties?  Or put all 18 in one package, with 3 seperate forms?

any help is appreciated!  thanks!_

 
when i do it, i just put them all in one package with one form and instead of listing my first choice with two backups, i list my first choices and then several backup options.  for instance, i mailed back 18 last week and put my first three choices and then added another 4 or 5 shades below that just in case.


----------



## bella1342 (Jul 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pookus* 

 
_when i do it, i just put them all in one package with one form and instead of listing my first choice with two backups, i list my first choices and then several backup options. for instance, i mailed back 18 last week and put my first three choices and then added another 4 or 5 shades below that just in case._

 

thank you!


----------



## archangeli (Jul 4, 2007)

I sat down and did a massive depotting session today on eyeshadows that I've accumulated since I moved last summer...
With some other random empties that I've saved I have enough for 4 freebies! 
Guess who's going to the MAC store tomorrow =P


----------



## mac-me-up (Jul 4, 2007)

I know everyone always asks about whether depotted shadows count for B2M.  Well I depotted a bunch of my shadows and took the empties to my local counter.  The MA did not say anything about the fact that the shadows had been depotted.  In fact, she asked me how I depotted them and told me she puts hers in the toaster oven!  I thought that was funny....So anyway I told her about the hair straightener way to depot and she said she'd have to try it!


----------



## stefania905 (Jul 5, 2007)

Can you B2M for C-shock lipsticks??


----------



## flossy (Jul 5, 2007)

I am depotting my shadows using the candle method, which has melted the plastic that holds the metal pan a bit. Will these still be good for B2M?


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Jul 21, 2007)

If any of you live in the Nashville area, the MAC store at Green Hills Mall takes back the B2M stuff in exchange for eyeshadows, lip glosses, and lip sticks. And they have no limit for how many things you can get. I took in 48 de-potted e/s pots and got 6 e/s and 2 lipsticks. 

You can only get eyeshadows that are in the pots though (which is actually even more of a benefit to you cause then you go home, depot the new shadows that you just B2M'ed, and take the newly depotted shadows back for MORE free stuff!!)


----------



## miinx (Jul 25, 2007)

The MAC freestanding in Columbia Mall, MD takes empties without the pan. They also accept empty eyelash trays for b2m.


----------



## Jenlai (Sep 6, 2007)

Does anyone know about any San Diego MAC locations that take depotted B2M? 

And I am also wondering if when people take in the depotted shadows, do you put back in the small plastic part that held the pan, or does it work without that little plastic part and the pan?

TIA!


----------



## ash10spro (Sep 6, 2007)

i put the plastic back into the pot.. That's how my MAC works. =)


----------



## bexarfeliz (Sep 7, 2007)

So glad I read this thread.  I didn't even remember about the B2M & now that I'm back I'm inclined to wait until I go to a freestanding store to get the free e/s or lipglass.  Hooray!


----------



## Danapotter (Sep 9, 2007)

Can I take in my empty quad palettes? The one you buy with nothing in it, not the premade ones. I am buying 15 palettes now, so I was wondering if I can give my quads in!


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Danapotter* 

 
_Can I take in my empty quad palettes? The one you buy with nothing in it, not the premade ones. I am buying 15 palettes now, so I was wondering if I can give my quads in!




_

 
yeppers!


----------



## Danapotter (Sep 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_yeppers!_

 
They told me I could not take the refillable ones back because they have metal in them.


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 9, 2007)

we take back glass, metal, and plastic at my counter.  the website says primary packaging. so what, primary packaging is only glass?  we take it all for b2m.


----------



## Danapotter (Sep 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_we take back glass, metal, and plastic at my counter.  the website says primary packaging. so what, primary packaging is only glass?  we take it all for b2m._

 
Really? Should I take it in to the store and tell them it is primary packaging? Because I was hoping I could take these back, because I want to buy 15 pan palettes instead  of multiple quad palettes.

Thanks!


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 9, 2007)

i would call all stores and counters around you and ask them what they do/don't take.  we tell customers "any glass, metal or plastic mac container".  since employees can't do b2m, i send all my containers to my sister in atlanta, and she takes them all back with no probs down there.  so give em all a call and see what's up.  that way you're not driving all over the place and getting different answers.  plus when you find one that takes em all, you can just go there from now on.


----------



## Danapotter (Sep 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_i would call all stores and counters around you and ask them what they do/don't take.  we tell customers "any glass, metal or plastic mac container".  since employees can't do b2m, i send all my containers to my sister in atlanta, and she takes them all back with no probs down there.  so give em all a call and see what's up.  that way you're not driving all over the place and getting different answers.  plus when you find one that takes em all, you can just go there from now on._

 
Thank you! I will do that!


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 9, 2007)

its supposed to be a universal policy.  why it's different at each location is beyond me.


----------



## ndn-ista (Sep 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jacq-i* 

 
_Ooooh.... I want to try that!!_

 
Can you let me know if that works for you? thanks!


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 11, 2007)

I tried reading through the thread, but there were alot of pages. Does MAC accept paint tubes as part of the B2M program? What about glitter liner tubes?


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_I tried reading through the thread, but there were alot of pages. Does MAC accept paint tubes as part of the B2M program? What about glitter liner tubes?_

 
yes and yes.  they're supposed to anyways.


----------



## miss_supra (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Question*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blueyedlady87* 

 
_This may be a dumb question but I'll go ahead and ask: Does an empty eye lash holder thing count as a back2MAC?_

 
[FONT=arial, arial, helvetica, geneva]*Yes, it does 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*[/FONT]


[font=arial, arial, helvetica, geneva]Welcome to MAC Cosmetics Online. One of our Artists will be with you shortly.
*



*Hello. Thank you for your interest in MAC Cosmetics. My name is Jennifer. How may I assist you?
*chava: *Hi Jennifer, for B2M would an empty lash container count for it?
*Jennifer: *Hi Chava.
*Jennifer: *Yes, it counts.
*chava: *Thank you!
*Jennifer: *You're welcome!
*Jennifer: *Is there anything else I may assist you with today?
*chava: *That will be all. Have a great weekend.


----------



## OohJeannie (Sep 16, 2007)

I just returned some empties and recieved a Viva Glam lipstick...heheheh lucky me


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Sep 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OohJeannie* 

 
_I just returned some empties and recieved a Viva Glam lipstick...heheheh lucky me_

 
This is not intended to me mean at all, but...

Whoever did that for you violated company policy.  Viva Glam is excluded ENTIRELY from B2M because the selling price is donated to the MAC AIDS Fund.  Viva Glam empties do not count towards your 6 recycles, nor is anyone supposed to receive it as their recycle gift.

It is explained in detail *here* on the MAC website.

Not to guilt you or the MA that gave it to you, but that's $14 that was supposed to go to an organization that assists people living with AIDS or HIV.  Just so you know.


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NaturalSister19* 

 
_This is not intended to me mean at all, but...

Whoever did that for you violated company policy. Viva Glam is excluded ENTIRELY from B2M because the selling price is donated to the MAC AIDS Fund. Viva Glam empties do not count towards your 6 recycles, nor is anyone supposed to receive it as their recycle gift.

It is explained in detail *here* on the MAC website.

Not to guilt you or the MA that gave it to you, but that's $14 that was supposed to go to an organization that assists people living with AIDS or HIV. Just so you know.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
my thoughts exactly!  it's not something to be happy about.

however, vg empties do count as part of the six empties.  you can recycle them, but you just can't get them as the freebie.


----------



## vanillajanice (Sep 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jenlai* 

 
_Does anyone know about any San Diego MAC locations that take depotted B2M? 

TIA!_

 
I can tell you that the Freestanding store at Fashion Valley does NOT accept depotted e/s.  I went through the trouble of picking out a l/s, got to the register & then they told me I needed the pans.  She said it's because that store accepts pro pans for B2M.


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Sep 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_my thoughts exactly!  it's not something to be happy about.

however, vg empties do count as part of the six empties.  you can recycle them, but you just can't get them as the freebie._

 
The MAC website says that Viva Glam is excluded from the Back to MAC Program.  Of course we accept the recycles, but do not count them towards the 6.  This is the policy we adhere to @ my counter and that's what I was taught in MAC Basic Training.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The link to the page on MAC's website about Viva Glam is in my post above.^^^


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NaturalSister19* 

 
_The MAC website says that Viva Glam is excluded from the Back to MAC Program. Of course we accept the recycles, but do not count them towards the 6. This is the policy we adhere to @ my counter and that's what I was taught in MAC Basic Training.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The link to the page on MAC's website about Viva Glam is in my post above.^^^_

 
i was never told that before, during, or after basic.  i've been told it doesn't count as the freebie.  the materials are made no different than other lipsticks, the customer has to pay for it like the other products that count, so it makes no sense that it wouldn't count as an empty.  i'll ask my trainer about it next time i see her.  double check with yours too if you would so we can get a straight answer.


----------



## ladynpink (Sep 19, 2007)

Does anyone here know if there are any MAC stores or counters that will accept e/s pots with no pans....? i called the one in international mall, and one of the MA's said no...please help...i don't know what to do...would sending them in...help:?...i don't want to lose any by sending them in...thanks!!


----------



## OohJeannie (Sep 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_my thoughts exactly!  it's not something to be happy about.

however, vg empties do count as part of the six empties.  you can recycle them, but you just can't get them as the freebie._

 
Geeez How was I supposed to know :| Anyways...I was happy that I got a L/S that I liked.


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Sep 19, 2007)

*Ummmmmmm, question. I received an e/s for the B2M. I picked gorgeous gold and I hate it. (there is NO color payoff with this color at all. I have to put on like 4 layers, if I'm lucky for this color to show up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) My question is, can I exchange the e/s even thought I received it as a B2M?*


----------



## NLoveW630 (Oct 13, 2007)

Yes you can exchange it as long as it's within 30 days.
Ok ladies, I've been reading this post and I'm here to help. I call USA ForFillment, which MAC by the way. I spoke to a rep name Michelle at ex 205 and she told me that MAC does take back DEPOTTED EYESHADOWS. My local store told me that they didn't, she just didn't want to give me what was dueto me, bottom line. The MA's do not make the RULES, The CEO's and the Trustee do. Monday, I'm going in the store to get the new line all 3 e/s with my B2M's. If I have a problem, Michelle told me to call her ASAP. I have her number locked in my cell. I have a total of 36 e/s that I depotted. So, I plan to get some lipglass and some more e/s. I told Michelle what I had and she told me, there's no limit. Also, I plan to buy about 2 new paletts.
So, again if you have any problems, call Mac Customer Service and voice your issues. MAC is in the business of making MONEY by any means neccessary. I'm going in there to get some e/s but I'm still spending money on top of it. It's called the Barter System, read your history, our country was built on it..


----------



## Amethyst (Oct 15, 2007)

I too was disappointed at Fashion Valley - I went in 5 or 6 weeks ago and had no trouble with depotted shadows for B2M. Then I went in on Saturaday and they refused them. I talked to the manager and mentioned that I had recently done B2M with no trouble but she didnt budge. I did live chat with MAC today and she said it was up to the individual managers/stores whether they would take them back. That seems strange for such a big company to allow them to enforce the policies differently. Has anyone heard this before?Does anyone know if the Chula Vista store will take depotted shadow pots for B2M?


----------



## talk2mesun (Oct 17, 2007)

How about mini shadesticks and mini lipglasses? Do they count as empties?


----------



## talk2mesun (Oct 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *freaksinunif0rm* 

 
_When I read this I was like "SHOOT!" because I sent in boxes instead of the cases...

But today, I recieved my free lipstick :].


So...I think I'm going to send in more boxes._

 
You sent in empty boxes, NO empty products at all, and still got a lipstick? Wow.


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *talk2mesun* 

 
_How about mini shadesticks and mini lipglasses? Do they count as empties?_

 
they do, however, they all count as 1 recycle.  i believe there were 4 shadesticks in the holiday sets, so all 4 count as 1 recycle.  the website says they do not count, but some counters accept them.  my counter does.  we also take the plastic box they come in.  if you are unsure if an item counts, call your nearest location, or just look for the back2mac logo on the box.


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *freaksinunif0rm* 

 
_When I read this I was like "SHOOT!" because I sent in boxes instead of the cases...

But today, I recieved my free lipstick :].


So...I think I'm going to send in more boxes._

 
yeah, i'm pretty sure they keep track of people who sent in boxes.  they probably sent you free lipstick because it was an honest mistake on your part.  don't take advantage of the program on purpose.  especially since you now know it is the containers and not the boxes.  this program exists as a thanks for caring for the environment and recycling, and could be stopped if people abuse it.


----------



## Brianne333 (Oct 18, 2007)

Empty pro pans don't count though right?  Since it's not actually inside any packaging, it's just a pan?  I wanted to make sure!


----------



## keik614 (Oct 20, 2007)

i've bought 15 pan pallet and 4 pan pallets at a freestanding MAC boutique in Canada, and there were "B2M" signs on each box, so i am pretty sure they would take them as B2Ms


----------



## COBI (Oct 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C_Addiction* 

 
_*Ummmmmmm, question. I received an e/s for the B2M. I picked gorgeous gold and I hate it. (there is NO color payoff with this color at all. I have to put on like 4 layers, if I'm lucky for this color to show up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) My question is, can I exchange the e/s even thought I received it as a B2M?* _

 
At the MAC store that I go to, they cross out the label on the bottom of the pot of the free shadow.  This makes it impossible to return/exchange.  On the other hand, I am picking out the color in-person.  

The closest store (and where I can use my pro card) is about 2 hours from my house, but somehow I've ended up there 3 out of the last 4 weekends... guess that's how you know you're an addict.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There is a counter that is closer by about 45 minutes, but no discount. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, at "my" store, they DO take back empty pots (with trays removed); however, I don't believe they take back the empty pans alone.  Heck, they were the ones who first told me about popping them out of the pot.

They are also the ones who told me (although only recently) about this site!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Look forward to getting to know everyone here.  The tutorials are awesome, and I hope to make the time to do some myself.

Thanks,
Laura (aka cobi)


----------



## Latexxx (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm frustrated!

I have a total of empty 36 pro pans (with magnets, not depots) at home and this afternoon I attempted to turn 12 of them them in for 2 B2M lipsticks and was told they don't accept the pans, even though I've read on here that they are acceptable AND I was told during a Live Chat a couple weeks ago that they are accepted. 

The SA today looked at me like I was nuts and consulted her manager and then the Pro store in the area, all of whom said it's a no-go. 

Does anyone know of any stores in the NYC-area that do accept pro pans? Or has anyone on here ever mailed in pro pans and received a product for them? 

This lack of a company-wide policy makes absolutely no sense to me


----------



## Edie (Nov 6, 2007)

Im a little confused. Im in Australia so it may be different but:

I looked on the MAC website (US) and the Back 2 MAC policy is that you can get a free lipstick. 

How did some of y'all score lipglasses and eyeshadows???

I don't wear lipstick and have about 30 eyeshadow pots to B2M but I don't want lipsticks!


----------



## COBI (Nov 6, 2007)

At the freestanding stores, you can get l/s or e/s.  At the counters here, you can only get the l/s.  I believe this may be a newer program change.


----------



## Edie (Nov 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_At the freestanding stores, you can get l/s or e/s.  At the counters here, you can only get the l/s.  I believe this may be a newer program change._

 
OH! Ok cool. I'll have to research into wether thats the case in Aus too!

Cheers.


----------



## gigglegirl (Nov 16, 2007)

this year's curiositease mini sets--are they B2M-able? I don't see any logo on either the case or any of the individual vials (pigments, lipglasses). So I'm going to go out on a limb and say no?


----------



## pahblov (Nov 17, 2007)

The pretty little pouch that my MAC tweezers came in broke today. Can I B2M it?


----------



## newagetomatoz (Nov 25, 2007)

I tried looking through this thread and I really didn't find an answer, so here it goes:  How exactly do you mail the empties back to MAC?  Do you just put it in an manilla envelop and mail it with the form?  And how much would the postage be?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Addicted_2_MAC (Nov 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *asteffey* 

 
_yeah they count. 

glass, metal or plastic._

 

no boxes


----------



## cindylicious (Dec 22, 2007)

is Back2MAC available in Malaysia?


----------



## noahlowryfan (Dec 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cindylicious* 

 
_is Back2MAC available in Malaysia?_

 
ask the MA at your local counter or store.


----------



## tearsindecember (Dec 23, 2007)

I think it sucks.. the only thing you can trade for is a lippie.


----------



## liltweekstar (Dec 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tearsindecember* 

 
_I think it sucks.. the only thing you can trade for is a lippie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
At the freestanding stores, you can get e/s, l/g or a lippie.


----------



## DC-Cutie (Dec 27, 2007)

Is there a max number of B2M you can do per day or per month?  I have about 48 containers from shadow that I depotted.


----------



## Caramel_QT (Dec 28, 2007)

Can I B2M my tube of Select Cover Up? it's pretty old, I hardly used it, and it's separating now?

If I can B2M it, should I squeeze out what product is in there?

TIA


----------



## noahlowryfan (Dec 28, 2007)

does having the recycle symbol on the packaging means it can be recycle?


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Caramel_QT* 

 
_Can I B2M my tube of Select Cover Up? it's pretty old, I hardly used it, and it's separating now?



If I can B2M it, should I squeeze out what product is in there?



TIA_

 
yes you can recycle your select cover up.  you do not have to empty it out.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DC-Cutie* 

 
_Is there a max number of B2M you can do per day or per month? I have about 48 containers from shadow that I depotted._

 
no.  you can take in as many as you want as often as you want.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_does having the recycle symbol on the packaging means it can be recycle?_

 
no.  the symbol that you want to look for in order to b2m is on the wings of the box.  it will say "back 2 mac".  that means that it can be recycled in the b2m program.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Dec 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_yes you can recycle your select cover up.  you do not have to empty it out.



no.  you can take in as many as you want as often as you want.



no.  the symbol that you want to look for in order to b2m is on the wings of the box.  it will say "back 2 mac".  that means that it can be recycled in the b2m program._

 
ok thanks. so is it a good thing to keep the boxes or at least write down what is recyclable. sometimes it is hard for me to remember once i throw the box away.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_ok thanks. so is it a good thing to keep the boxes or at least write down what is recyclable. sometimes it is hard for me to remember once i throw the box away._

 
no need to save the boxes.  just remember any glass, metal, or plastic container.  even lash cases count.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Dec 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_no need to save the boxes.  just remember any glass, metal, or plastic container.  even lash cases count._

 
what about the technakohl liners. can they be b2m?


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_what about the technakohl liners. can they be b2m?_

 
yes, because the plastic casing counts.  same with cremestick liners.

sharpened pencils and brushes are the only things that don't count.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Dec 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_yes, because the plastic casing counts.  same with cremestick liners.

sharpened pencils and brushes are the only things that don't count._

 
if technakohl can be b2m, then why there is no b2m printed on the flap of the box?


----------



## mmitsjojo (Dec 29, 2007)

im pretty confused but it might've been mentioned but there's kind've a lot of pages =x but how many b2m products do we need in order to exchange for a new product? and like do we need the same products to exchange for that product? or can we use different b2m products to get a differnet product? hope that makes sense ;x


----------



## gigglegirl (Dec 29, 2007)

the answer is clearly stated in this thread. You should go back and read through it (I find it easiest to start at the beginning and scan by using my page down keyboard button).

any 6 items that qualify for B2M (if you don't know what qualifies, prob read through the earlier posts)and at counters you can get a free lipstick (except for Viva Glam)
or if you go to a freestanding MAC store, you can choose a free eyeshadow, lipgloss or lipstick (if you are in their system giving your contact info as is mentioned several posts ago).


----------



## lara (Jan 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C_Addiction* 

 
_*Ummmmmmm, question. I received an e/s for the B2M. I picked gorgeous gold and I hate it. (there is NO color payoff with this color at all. I have to put on like 4 layers, if I'm lucky for this color to show up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) My question is, can I exchange the e/s even thought I received it as a B2M?* _

 
You could, but that's a touch shady. The eyeshadow was free, I wouldn't complain too much about it. Use a primer and you'll be fine.


----------



## shesparkles (Jan 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 

 
_From MACcosmetics.com:


Can I take my eyeshadow/blush pots in for Back2MAC despite having depotted? What if I'm missing the inner piece that held the pan/what if the inner piece is melted?
Yes, you can return the containers for Back2MAC despite having depotted. This includes if you do not have the inner piece, or if the inner piece is melted._

 

A couple of people reported on the Livejournal Mac_Cosmetics community hearing during Live Chats or from MAs that depotted empties were no longer acceptable. I don't find anything on MACCosmetics.com. Can anyone confirm this, or is it just the usual lack of uniform policy?


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 18, 2008)

I am getting so excited for Fafi - any ideas if i can B2M for a lipstick form the Fafi collection? I hope so!


----------



## lainz (Jan 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Amethyst* 

 
_I am getting so excited for Fafi - any ideas if i can B2M for a lipstick form the Fafi collection? I hope so!_

 
yep you can b2m for a LE item. i did it twice with the mattene collection


----------



## beauty_marked (Jan 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lainz* 

 
_yep you can b2m for a LE item. i did it twice with the mattene collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
as mentioned yes you can. i always thought you could only do regular lipsticks but when i asked the MA last night at MAC if i could get an N collection lipstick she said you can get any lipstick/gloss as long as it wasnt a Viva glam.

this makes me SOOO excited!


----------



## mustardgirl (Jan 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C_Addiction* 

 
_*Ummmmmmm, question. I received an e/s for the B2M. I picked gorgeous gold and I hate it. (there is NO color payoff with this color at all. I have to put on like 4 layers, if I'm lucky for this color to show up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) My question is, can I exchange the e/s even thought I received it as a B2M?* _

 
Just wanted to add my 2 cents to this and say that at the freestanding store near me, I did a recent b2m and got 2 lipsticks and the MA there told me that they were not exchangeable/returnable so I had to make sure that they were my final decision.  I would assume that this is the same if I had picked eyeshadows instead - but they didn't mark the bottom of the eyeshadow or lipstick.  I don't think it would be possible for me to exchange or return if I didn't like the shade though because they'd ask for the receipt and the receipt shows that they are b2m.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jan 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Amethyst* 

 
_I am getting so excited for Fafi - any ideas if i can B2M for a lipstick form the Fafi collection? I hope so!_

 
Tbh, I think it's all under the discretion of the management in the store. For example, I went to a freestanding MAC store and got 2 e/s from the Alexander Mcqueen collection w/o a hassle. However when I went to the Pro store they told me that any LE collection with special packaging such as Barbie Loves Mac, Mcqueen, couldn't be used as B2M (which was BS) since I got 2 Barbie lippies as B2M from my local freestanding MAC store. Only because I befriended the MA's, they don't give me a hassle when I bring in like 24 depotted e/s. In other words,  if you're a regular at that MAC location...stick with that store, cuz they'll cut you more slack than others. Or if another MAC store says "no" it doesn't hurt to try another store


----------



## lobsterdance (Feb 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_no need to save the boxes. just remember any glass, metal, or plastic container. even lash cases count._

 
my local counter told me lash cases don't count


----------



## xoleaxo (Feb 5, 2008)

ooohhh you can b2m & get fafi??  i was under the impression that you couldn't trade for any LE products.  good thing i read this thread!


----------



## strawberry (Feb 6, 2008)

i am very sad now as i thrown away a lot of my empty lipglasses, compact powder and my fluidlines...now i only have 5 empty products to send b2m...


----------



## blahblah03 (Feb 11, 2008)

can you b2m the eyelash case thingy?


----------



## blahblah03 (Feb 11, 2008)

and can you b2m for a fafi lipstick? i thought you cant since it comes in special packaging?


----------



## FantaZ (Feb 27, 2008)

Sigh......The MAC Free standing stores are giving me hassle about my depotted B2M.  Both stored in Hawaii have told me they don't accept it but will do it this time for me.  I didn't understand their reason for not accepting it because they told me that when I depot them it won't have magnets.  ??It doesn't have magnets in the pots so why do they need the pans?  I hope I don't have to buy any eyeshadow pots for awhile.  The pots took up a lot of space.

Also, the local MA was the one who suggested to depot them and do the B2M.  Ugh, consistency!  I still love MAC though, ehhehehee


----------



## geekim (Feb 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shesparkles* 

 
_A couple of people reported on the Livejournal Mac_Cosmetics community hearing during Live Chats or from MAs that depotted empties were no longer acceptable. I don't find anything on MACCosmetics.com. Can anyone confirm this, or is it just the usual lack of uniform policy?_

 
i actually called corporate mac and she said it is a corporate policy to NOT accept depotted shadows for B2M. she said the packaging MUST have the metal tin for B2M. 

she did say though that not all mac stores or counters probably follow the policy and they are in the process to get all stores/counters to do so.

so i guess you're lucky if they accept them w/o the tin~


----------



## christineeee_ (Feb 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *strawberry* 

 
_i am very sad now as i thrown away a lot of my empty lipglasses, compact powder and my fluidlines...now i only have 5 empty products to send b2m...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
i threw a lot of my empty fix+ bottles and mascaras away in 2006 & 2007 because i have only recently heard of b2m :'(


----------



## Lissah (Mar 1, 2008)

Two probably very stupid questions.  Can you b2m mac items purchased from a CCO?  I don't believe CCO items are marked in any way to distinguish them from full price ones but I may be wrong?  Also, I have heard of item labels being marked when customers choose their free item.  Is this to prevent a return or to prevent you from using the item you received as a b2m as a future b2m?


----------



## FantaZ (Mar 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lissah* 

 
_Two probably very stupid questions.  Can you b2m mac items purchased from a CCO?  I don't believe CCO items are marked in any way to distinguish them from full price ones but I may be wrong?  Also, I have heard of item labels being marked when customers choose their free item.  Is this to prevent a return or to prevent you from using the item you received as a b2m as a future b2m?_

 
When I received my free lipstick from the b2m, the salesperson wrote on the package's barcode B2M, but nothing on the product itself.  I guess it's so you can't return the free item, but you can use your free item as one of your 6 b2m's.  Hope that helps.


----------



## foxytnns (Mar 11, 2008)

Silly question but does anyone live in Los Angeles?  I have a ton of B2M but they are all depotted eyeshadows so I want to make sure I pick a MAC that will take them!  Thanks!


----------



## hello_kitty (Mar 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lissah* 

 
_Two probably very stupid questions.  Can you b2m mac items purchased from a CCO?  I don't believe CCO items are marked in any way to distinguish them from full price ones but I may be wrong?  Also, I have heard of item labels being marked when customers choose their free item.  Is this to prevent a return or to prevent you from using the item you received as a b2m as a future b2m?_

 
I just b2m'd 12 e/s that I got at a CCO, no questions asked.  They were not marked in any way that I saw.  I have also b2m'd e/s that I got as the b2m.  No problem with that as well.  I have a great freestanding store, though, that does not care about depots (which all of mine have been).  I have returned probably 24+ for b2m with no problems.

FantaZ - I had to lol at your experience.  Why does MAC care if you have magnets or not?!?  That is probably one of the most retarded things I've ever heard.


----------



## Reslnt1 (Mar 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *geekim* 

 
_i actually called corporate mac and she said it is a corporate policy to NOT accept depotted shadows for B2M. she said the packaging MUST have the metal tin for B2M. 

she did say though that not all mac stores or counters probably follow the policy and they are in the process to get all stores/counters to do so.

so i guess you're lucky if they accept them w/o the tin~_

 
this sounds like one big scam.....its bad enough that you only get one $14 when you trade in atleast $85 worth of product.....but now they are knit picking on whether you can trade in with or w/o the pan.....what the heck are they gonna do with the pan that makes it necessary to have the whole thing in tact???.....is it really about rewarding customers for recycling or something else????


----------



## ItaliNicki (Mar 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleOne* 

 
_what about the container that the brush cleanser is in?_

 

Yes! I just found this out a few days ago. On the packaging it has the little Back2Mac logo. They will accept any item back for the b2m if it has that little logo thing on the package!!


----------



## miss_supra (Mar 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blahblah03* 

 
_and can you b2m for a fafi lipstick? i thought you cant since it comes in special packaging?_

 
All lipsticks are good to go according to MAC's handouts about B2M and on their website. The only exceptions are the Viva Glam lipsticks because the retail price goes to charity.


----------



## astronaut (Mar 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blahblah03* 

 
_can you b2m the eyelash case thingy?_

 
I've heard that you can.

*Does anyone know if I can b2m for a slimshine at the counter? I know the store will do it. *


----------



## miss_supra (Mar 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_I've heard that you can.

*Does anyone know if I can b2m for a slimshine at the counter? I know the store will do it. *_

 
Yes, because it is a lipstick and not a lipglass.


----------



## NatalieMT (Mar 22, 2008)

B2M is so confusing! I have atleast 24 empties at the moment, most of which are e/s depots. I was saving them up to take to Florida with me in 4 months - as I love the Orlando Pro Store there and wanted the option to get e/s and l/g, as we can't do that in the UK.

Reading back this thread it seems like they're tightening up on what is and what isn't acceptable. Has anyone B2M before at the Orlando Pro Store, good or bad experience? And do you think in 4 months time they will accept depots?


----------



## miss_supra (Mar 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieMT* 

 
_B2M is so confusing! I have atleast 24 empties at the moment, most of which are e/s depots. I was saving them up to take to Florida with me in 4 months - as I love the Orlando Pro Store there and wanted the option to get e/s and l/g, as we can't do that in the UK.

Reading back this thread it seems like they're tightening up on what is and what isn't acceptable. Has anyone B2M before at the Orlando Pro Store, good or bad experience? And do you think in 4 months time they will accept depots?_

 
I would call a head and ask if they accept depotted eyeshadows.


----------



## lindas1983 (Mar 24, 2008)

Does anyone know if the MAC counter in castle court Belfast takes eyeshadow pots that have been depotted and have the stickers removed as B2M?  

Would go down and ask myself but have mobility problems at times and it would be so disapointing to make it all the way down there when i'm not feeling well just to find out I can't.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Claire84 (Mar 24, 2008)

Hey, I asked about this last time I was in Castleccourt and the girl said it would be fine for me to bring them in even if they'd been depotted.  I doubt the stickers would matter... I mean when I did my B2M last time, the girl didn't even look inside the bag to check if I'd even included 6 items.  Hope this helps.


----------



## lindas1983 (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks for that Claire,  roll on heatherette now I know I can save me some money


----------



## Claire84 (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey, only bad thing is our counter doesn't get Heatherette. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's a Selfridges and online exclusive, so we can't B2M for the lippes in it.


----------



## Claire84 (Mar 25, 2008)

Just respondong to what astronaut asked about slimshines.  I went to my local MAC counter today and they couldn't give me a slimeshine for B2M.  It might depend on different counters, but my one in Belfast said it was just the regular lipsticks (limited edition ones included).


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Claire84* 

 
_Just respondong to what astronaut asked about slimshines. I went to my local MAC counter today and they couldn't give me a slimeshine for B2M. It might depend on different counters, but my one in Belfast said it was just the regular lipsticks (limited edition ones included)._

 
all locations got a memo stating that slimshines were included in b2m, effective immediately upon the collection going up.  so, your artists were wrong in not giving it to you.


----------



## Claire84 (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey, thnks for that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hope the Belfast counter starts allowing slimshines for B2M soon.


----------



## MzFit (Mar 28, 2008)

Will they give you a lip pencil if you want for your 6 containers?


----------



## gigglegirl (Mar 28, 2008)

no lip pencil.

If you go to a counter: Just lipstick
If you go to a freestanding mac store: lipstick, lipgloss, or eyeshadow


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Mar 28, 2008)

I did Back2MAC today (counter in Macy's), got Heatherette l/s. MU offered me any regular l/s, slimshine or Heatherette.


----------



## MzFit (Mar 30, 2008)

They let me get any lipc colour even pro long wear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But not the lip pencils.


----------



## xangela (Apr 16, 2008)

Can you only get lipsticks from mailing B2M, or is it like the freestanding stores where you can get shadows too?


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xangela* 

 
_Can you only get lipsticks from mailing B2M, or is it like the freestanding stores where you can get shadows too?_

 
you can only get lipsticks.  freestanding stores give you different options ONLY if you have your personal info entered into the system, and they don't do that thru the mail.  thats why you only get a lipstick.


----------



## sofabean (Apr 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_I did Back2MAC today (counter in Macy's), got Heatherette l/s. MU offered me any regular l/s, slimshine or Heatherette._

 
LUCKY!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just called a mac store in nordstrom over where I live in San Francisco and I'm so relieved that they take b2m eyeshadow empties without the silver pans in them since department stores normally won't around here (especially Macys!!)


----------



## damsel (May 8, 2008)

can cremestick liners be used for b2m? people keep on saying that it can be due to that fact that it's housed in plastic. i just bought 1 and there is no b2m printed on the packaging.


----------



## erine1881 (May 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *damsel* 

 
_can cremestick liners be used for b2m? people keep on saying that it can be due to that fact that it's housed in plastic. i just bought 1 and there is no b2m printed on the packaging. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yes they can.  the only things that don't count are eye kohl/pencil, powerpoint, lip pencil, studio touch up stick, and brushes.  any glass, metal or plastic containers can be used for b2m.


----------



## hhunt2 (May 9, 2008)

FYI & Update for Bay Area B2M-ers (408 area):

I went to Valley Fair yesterday (free standing store).  I gave my B2M stuff and the guy said that they *WILL* _take depotted e/s and they DO NOT need the pans in them._  If the inner pot (the plastic base that holds the pan) are distroyed due to burning, thats *OKAY*.  And of course, you can get an e/s, l/g or l/s (the usual).  And for _limited edition stuff_... you can get LE stuff in exchange for B2M *but* the LE stuff has to have _normal packing_ (ex: Heatherette= NO, b/c the designed packing, etc.)

I hope this clears up some confussion for people!


----------



## neezer (May 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hhunt2* 

 
_FYI & Update for Bay Area B2M-ers (408 area):

I went to Valley Fair yesterday (free standing store).  I gave my B2M stuff and the guy said that they *WILL* take depotted e/s and they DO NOT need the pans in them.  If the inner pot (the plastic base that holds the pan) are distroyed due to burning, thats *OKAY*.  And of course, you can get an e/s, l/g or l/s (the usual).  And for limited edition stuff... you can get LE stuff in exchange for B2M *but* the LE stuff has to have normal packing (ex: Heatherette= NO, b/c the designed packing, etc.)

I hope this clears up some confussion for people!_

 

welp they let me swap out for heatherette here in nc...i heard in some spots they make folks turn in the silver pot too as well to show they "used" it...i mean what's it to them? lol


----------



## erine1881 (May 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hhunt2* 

 
_And for limited edition stuff... you can get LE stuff in exchange for B2M *but* the LE stuff has to have normal packing (ex: Heatherette= NO, b/c the designed packing, etc.)_

 
thats a bunch of bullshit!  there are b2m post cards we hand out at the counter, and it says nothing about not being able to get special packaging LE stuff.  it says any l/s (or l/g or e/s at stores) of your choice with the exception of VG.  we let them pick ANY lipstick they want, except for VG of course.  cause that's the policy.

it drives me crazy when some places make up different rules.  if you want a LE lipstick, and no location will give them to, i'd call customer service and complain.  and if you can get ahold of one of those postcards, do so.  thats evidence right there that they aren't following policy.

sorry, i just had to vent.


----------



## MACATTAK (May 10, 2008)

^^ ITA!  I wish Mac would be more consistent as far as their B2M policies.  With pans or without pans, LE or no LE...it gets confusing.


----------



## Moxy (May 16, 2008)

A couple of weeks ago I've been to MAC counter on Stansted airport (in London) in Duty world free area and the MA told me they don't do back2mac there and said they only do it in free standing stores. 
When I told her I know for a fact that various counters in UK do it, she just shrugged. 
Is turning in empties by mail in UK also possible, or can you do that only in US?


----------



## TDoll (May 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *geekim* 

 
_i actually called corporate mac and she said it is a corporate policy to NOT accept depotted shadows for B2M. she said the packaging MUST have the metal tin for B2M. 

she did say though that not all mac stores or counters probably follow the policy and they are in the process to get all stores/counters to do so.

so i guess you're lucky if they accept them w/o the tin~_

 
That sounds kinda strange.  I know there are a lot of rumors about that but I spoke to the manager of the MAC store I go to today (I B2M'd 36 empty containers, most being depotted eyeshadows, lash case, lipglass, tendertone pot)  and she not only accepted all of them, but said that there is no such rule.  This store sells pro products and is a pretty big store...I dunno, I just figured that she would know...
She also said that every store should offer you a free lipstick, eyeshadow, or any type of lipgloss (lipglass, lustreglass, etc.) per 6 items...not just a free lipstick.
The whole not accepting depotted eye shadows is bs because she said they only recycle the plastic and glass parts of packaging.


----------



## erine1881 (May 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_She also said that every store should offer you a free lipstick, eyeshadow, or any type of lipgloss (lipglass, lustreglass, etc.) per 6 items...not just a free lipstick.
The whole not accepting depotted eye shadows is bs because she said they only recycle the plastic and glass parts of packaging._

 
stores, yes, but at counters its only a lipstick.

and they do recycle metal packaging too.  thats why paints and studio mists are b2m-able.


----------



## glamdoll (May 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_That sounds kinda strange. I know there are a lot of rumors about that but I spoke to the manager of the MAC store I go to today (I B2M'd 36 empty containers, most being depotted eyeshadows, lash case, lipglass, tendertone pot) and she not only accepted all of them, but said that there is no such rule. This store sells pro products and is a pretty big store...I dunno, I just figured that she would know...
She also said that every store should offer you a free lipstick, eyeshadow, or any type of lipgloss (lipglass, lustreglass, etc.) per 6 items...not just a free lipstick.
The whole not accepting depotted eye shadows is bs because she said they only recycle the plastic and glass parts of packaging._

 
What the heck? I went to the Pro store to return depotted stuff and i was told no, that they have to have the metal tin or else its like only giving back half the container. So they didn't take it. I ended up taking it to the counter who doesnt check and conformed to lipsticks rather than my shadows I wanted


----------



## erine1881 (May 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jnie* 

 
_Does the plastic case tweezers come in count? 

Twice, I've b2m and they didn't even check, just took the bag.._

 
nope.  neither does the bag that the #129SH comes in.


----------



## MaryJane (May 23, 2008)

Mac really needs to make sure all of the stores follow the same B2M policy and are consistent about it. I called 2 stores before I bought NeoSciFi, one store said I could use B2M for the collection, the other said no. Okay....so on Weds I go to the store that said yes and use B2M for 2 glosses from the new collection. I went back to the same store today to get another gloss w/more B2M and was told I couldn't do that! I explained I was in that same store earlier in the week and did B2M for the new collection ~ the MA said they weren't supposed to accept B2M for new collections until they were 'off the floor'. 

I could almost understand different stores having different policies but the MA's in the same store not following the same policy????? Very frustrating.


----------



## erine1881 (May 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MaryJane* 

 
_Mac really needs to make sure all of the stores follow the same B2M policy and are consistent about it. I called 2 stores before I bought NeoSciFi, one store said I could use B2M for the collection, the other said no. Okay....so on Weds I go to the store that said yes and use B2M for 2 glosses from the new collection. I went back to the same store today to get another gloss w/more B2M and was told I couldn't do that! I explained I was in that same store earlier in the week and did B2M for the new collection ~ the MA said they weren't supposed to accept B2M for new collections until they were 'off the floor'. 

I could almost understand different stores having different policies but the MA's in the same store not following the same policy????? Very frustrating._

 
that's a bunch of bullshit man!  waiting til its off the floor?  i've never even heard of that.  did they let you do it the second time, after you explained you did it earlier at that same store?

since i'm at a counter, we can only give a lipstick for b2m, but we allow regular bullets (excluding VG of course), slimshines (which all locations are required to allow, as per a company-wide memo sent out, but for some reason not all locations allow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and any LE bullet.  there is no rule that LE aren't allowed or that they are but you have to wait a certain amount of time.

i would print off the policy as stated on the website and take that in.  hell, its even stated in the PKM:

by returning 6 mac primary packaging containers to a mac counter, the customer receives a free mac lipstick of his/her choice (except for VGs).  customers who provide their name and address/emailaddress to be entered into the CRM database will now have the option of choosing from 3 product categories when returning their 6 emptymac primary packaging containers.  by returning 6 empties to a mac store, these customers will now be able to choose a lipstick, a single eyeshadow (excluding mineralize duo or pro palettes) or any of the following lip products as their free product: any lipstick (except for VG), clear or tinted lipglass (excluding VG), chromeglass, lipgelee, lustreglass or plushglass.

the expanded b2m program was added to and updated in the PKM on 10/07.  the slimshines should be added in the next PKM update.  this should arrive any day now.

see, no rules excluding LE or having to wait til they're off the floor.  if they refuse, tell them it states this in the PKM, and if they still don't honor it, ask for the contact number for their MRO, and call and complain.  this is the current policy and must be honored by ALL locations.  





ok.  i'm done now!


----------



## MaryJane (May 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_that's a bunch of bullshit man!  waiting til its off the floor?  i've never even heard of that.  did they let you do it the second time, after you explained you did it earlier at that same store?

since i'm at a counter, we can only give a lipstick for b2m, but we allow regular bullets (excluding VG of course), slimshines (which all locations are required to allow, as per a company-wide memo sent out, but for some reason not all locations allow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) and any LE bullet.  there is no rule that LE aren't allowed or that they are but you have to wait a certain amount of time.

i would print off the policy as stated on the website and take that in.  hell, its even stated in the PKM:

by returning 6 mac primary packaging containers to a mac counter, the customer receives a free mac lipstick of his/her choice (except for VGs).  customers who provide their name and address/emailaddress to be entered into the CRM database will now have the option of choosing from 3 product categories when returning their 6 emptymac primary packaging containers.  by returning 6 empties to a mac store, these customers will now be able to choose a lipstick, a single eyeshadow (excluding mineralize duo or pro palettes) or any of the following lip products as their free product: any lipstick (except for VG), clear or tinted lipglass (excluding VG), chromeglass, lipgelee, lustreglass or plushglass.

the expanded b2m program was added to and updated in the PKM on 10/07.  the slimshines should be added in the next PKM update.  this should arrive any day now.

see, no rules excluding LE or having to wait til they're off the floor.  if they refuse, tell them it states this in the PKM, and if they still don't honor it, ask for the contact number for their MRO, and call and complain.  this is the current policy and must be honored by ALL locations.  





ok.  i'm done now!_

 
You sound just as frustrated as I felt!

Nope, even after I explained what happened earlier in the week she still wasn't budging. This particular MA is never very friendly, has it been one of the other gals I'm sure it wouldn't have been in a problem. 

I'm not one to make a fuss but if I had more time yesterday, I would have asked to talked to the manager. No where in the policy does it say B2M can't be used on new collections.


----------



## xoMACox (Jun 1, 2008)

For any of you that live in Orange County I tried to B2M my depotted shadows at the MAC store in South Coast & at the counter at Westminster Mall...they wouldn't take it without the pan in it...They said too many people were turning the pots in & getting a lipstick & then turning in the pans when they finished it and getting another lipstick...She did tell me that told me once I finish my shadows, stick the tin back in the pot and bring it back melted and all & they would accept it...just thought I'd give a little heads up to any of you in my area!


----------



## vmg85 (Jun 2, 2008)

There should be a seperate thread for the B2M depotted returns stuff.. it's a lot to read through if you're not interested in that discussion.

Did it ever used to be less than 6 you had to return? Just curious..


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoMACox* 

 
_For any of you that live in Orange County I tried to B2M my depotted shadows at the MAC store in South Coast & at the counter at Westminster Mall...they wouldn't take it without the pan in it...They said too many people were turning the pots in & getting a lipstick & then turning in the pans when they finished it and getting another lipstick...She did tell me that told me once I finish my shadows, stick the tin back in the pot and bring it back melted and all & they would accept it...just thought I'd give a little heads up to any of you in my area! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
they obviously aren't too bright.  had they checked the pans when people brought them in, they'd notice that they weren't the ones sold in the stores by looking at the magnet and label.  morons!


----------



## xoMACox (Jun 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_they obviously aren't too bright. had they checked the pans when people brought them in, they'd notice that they weren't the ones sold in the stores by looking at the magnet and label. morons!_

 

That's is exactly what I was thinking...A lot of the MAC people don't even check...Last time I went to a counter I just gave her a plastic bag with 6 items...She didn't even look just tossed it under the counter and gave me my discount.


----------



## Calico (Jun 16, 2008)

I emailed mac and they quoted the same PKM as above. Then the manager at the counter said, no, ONLI lipsticks and slimshines allowed. I wanted to swap for and eyeshadow...
Then they said not in my country... :-?

Anyone know anything about it being differnt in different countries. The website should state it then and it doesnt.
Im in South Africa.
getting so annoyed!


----------



## NatalieMT (Jun 16, 2008)

You can only get the eyeshadow or lipglass at a freestanding store within in the US, at US counters the lipstick only rule applies. All other countries it's lipstick only whether counter or store.

Just the way it works unfortunately, but MAC lipsticks are really nice all the same and it's better than getting nothing free in return.


----------



## ashley8119 (Jun 25, 2008)

I know this might be a stupid question, but when they say 'primary packaging', do they mean that you have to send the boxes too?


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jun 25, 2008)

In Canada you can get a free eyeshadow or lipglass.


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashley8119* 

 
_I know this might be a stupid question, but when they say 'primary packaging', do they mean that you have to send the boxes too?_

 
no.  only glass, metal or plastic.


----------



## trammie (Jun 26, 2008)

do the propallette pans count? Sorry if its been answered its hard to look through all these! =) Thank you!


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trammie* 

 
_do the propallette pans count? Sorry if its been answered its hard to look through all these! =) Thank you!_

 
those are a toughie.  according to mac's policy, since they are a metal primary packaging, they should.  but, when you buy them, the cardboard packaging isn't labeled with the b2m logo.  some places take em, some don't.  your best bet is to call ahead and ask if that location accepts them or not.


----------



## Shaquille (Jun 27, 2008)

Can I b2m for some pro colors e/s? (say I return them in a pro store)..
thanks!


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shaquille* 

 
_Can I b2m for some pro colors e/s? (say I return them in a pro store)..
thanks!_

 
i believe you can, but you can't get them in the pan.  you can only get them in the pot.


----------



## ashley8119 (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks Errine1881 for answering my question!

I have one more question: I know this might sound extremely impatient, but how long does it take to receive your lipstick after sending in the form and your six items?


Thank you to anybody who can answer this for me!


----------



## static_universe (Jun 28, 2008)

So maybe avoiding the depotted eyeshadows missing the pans. If I get empty pans that fit into the pots and just stick them in there, would that work? I hate being tricky like that, but I just want to know before I get all excited and drive an hour away for free eyeshadows.


----------



## liquidstar (Jun 29, 2008)

This kinda goes along with Ashley's question about how long it takes to receive them through the mail

I mailed 12 probably almost a month ago and haven't gotten anything yet, I'm afraid it might have been lost in the mail or something, do they just take a long time sometimes?


----------



## SuSana (Jun 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *liquidstar* 

 
_This kinda goes along with Ashley's question about how long it takes to receive them through the mail

I mailed 12 probably almost a month ago and haven't gotten anything yet, I'm afraid it might have been lost in the mail or something, do they just take a long time sometimes?_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashley8119* 

 
_Thanks Errine1881 for answering my question!

I have one more question: I know this might sound extremely impatient, but how long does it take to receive your lipstick after sending in the form and your six items?


Thank you to anybody who can answer this for me!_

 
I think someone said before about 6-8 weeks?  I'm not positive though.


----------



## liquidstar (Jun 29, 2008)

Ok that makes me feel better..I know it's free so I'm not really worried about how fast, I was just scared my package got lost in the mail lol


----------



## animacani (Jul 8, 2008)

I tought you could choose between either getting an eyeshadow or lipstick?


----------



## LoveMac26 (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *animacani* 

 
_I tought you could choose between either getting an eyeshadow or lipstick?_

 
That option is only available at freestanding stores. At counters you can only get lipsticks.


----------



## trulyobsessed (Jul 9, 2008)

I just returned 12 empty pots of various things...mascaras, eyesahdow, lipsticks and got 2 new eyeshadows! I think its a great program esp the recycling part!!


----------



## Ruby Lou (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks to ALL of you that recycle! Look at your boxes. See the little symbol? Every one of you are a part of that.


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Jul 12, 2008)

Being that I have a MAC pro store just 2 blocks down my street
it's my primary store and have little or no experience at MAC counters

from what I have read, heard and experienced myself
there is quite a bit of discrepancy regarding the B2M program

On my most recent B2M visit (yesterday), I approached and MA asking if the current electroflash MES were included in the program and she told me "no". 

So I then asked a pro colour and asked her if that would be in pot or pro pan form. She told me the pans (pro or regular) are not included in the program and she has to give me the pro colour in pot form... 

and continued on to explain that the way the program works is by price point... The magic # is CA$16.50... 
CA$16.50 lipstick, eyeshadow, lipglass, tinted lipglass etc...

(now that i think about it, that doesn't make sense b/c there was a recent prince increase and now they are $17.00... I think thats whet she meant)

the MES being to high (CA$21.00) and the pro pan being too low (CA$13.00)

The whole point of that trip was to do a CP using my B2M for a lady... I had taken a list in order of her preferences and since some items might be subject to availability...

Without my knowledge, she called down to the pro store in Vancouver to find out about whether the B2M included the MES. I got home to find her email and was told that she spoke to a lady at the PRO store that said that the MES were included... but she didn't get the name of the MAC lady she spoke to so now I'm quite confused and find myself in a bit of an imposition 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





-----------------------------

My B2M experience before that (about a month ago at the same store) I had a plushglass (CA$21.00) taken off my bill. I had spent quite a bit of time with a MA trying to recreate an eye I brought a picture of & I had picked out 3 e/s pans, the plushglass and some other stuff and my bill amounted to over $100. I mentioned i had my B2M when I was at the till and she ended up taking deducting the plushglass, not one of the e/s as I was expecting

I'm so confused


----------



## supercelestine (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi Friends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, 

I wanted to let all of the SOCAL girls (and boy) that the Nordstrom in Horton Plaza still takes the depoted shadows for B2M!

I turned in 30 empties and got the following lippies:

1. Angel
2. Snob
3. Vegas Volt
4. Dubonnet 
5. Ramblin Rose


hth

Celestine


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlphaKitty* 

 
_Being that I have a MAC pro store just 2 blocks down my street
it's my primary store and have little or no experience at MAC counters

from what I have read, heard and experienced myself
there is quite a bit of discrepancy regarding the B2M program

On my most recent B2M visit (yesterday), I approached and MA asking if the current electroflash MES were included in the program and she told me "no". 

So I then asked a pro colour and asked her if that would be in pot or pro pan form. She told me the pans (pro or regular) are not included in the program and she has to give me the pro colour in pot form... 

and continued on to explain that the way the program works is by price point... The magic # is CA$16.50... 
CA$16.50 lipstick, eyeshadow, lipglass, tinted lipglass etc...

(now that i think about it, that doesn't make sense b/c there was a recent prince increase and now they are $17.00... I think thats whet she meant)

the MES being to high (CA$21.00) and the pro pan being too low (CA$13.00)

The whole point of that trip was to do a CP using my B2M for a lady... I had taken a list in order of her preferences and since some items might be subject to availability...

Without my knowledge, she called down to the pro store in Vancouver to find out about whether the B2M included the MES. I got home to find her email and was told that she spoke to a lady at the PRO store that said that the MES were included... but she didn't get the name of the MAC lady she spoke to so now I'm quite confused and find myself in a bit of an imposition 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





-----------------------------

My B2M experience before that (about a month ago at the same store) I had a plushglass (CA$21.00) taken off my bill. I had spent quite a bit of time with a MA trying to recreate an eye I brought a picture of & I had picked out 3 e/s pans, the plushglass and some other stuff and my bill amounted to over $100. I mentioned i had my B2M when I was at the till and she ended up taking deducting the plushglass, not one of the e/s as I was expecting

I'm so confused_

 
this has been answered many times.

at stores, you get a lipstick (lipstick, slimshine, mattene), shadow (regular pot only, no MES or pans) or lipgloss (lipglass, lustreglass, plushglass, lipgelee, or chromeglass), but only if you have your information entered into the computer.  if you don't, then you only get a lipstick.

at counters, you get a lipstick (lipstick, slimshine, mattene) only.


----------



## readyformycloseup (Jul 17, 2008)

OK I've read through every post & perhaps I'm slow..but if I am returning my B2M via snail mail to MAC, therefore using the online form I printed out, am I limited to the Lipsticks only or can I opt for e/s as well? Sorry if I missed this direct answer.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *readyformycloseup* 

 
_OK I've read through every post & perhaps I'm slow..but if I am returning my B2M via snail mail to MAC, therefore using the online form I printed out, am I limited to the Lipsticks only or can I opt for e/s as well? Sorry if I missed this direct answer._

 
Thanks for asking, I had the same question!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *readyformycloseup* 

 
_OK I've read through every post & perhaps I'm slow..but if I am returning my B2M via snail mail to MAC, therefore using the online form I printed out, am I limited to the Lipsticks only or can I opt for e/s as well? Sorry if I missed this direct answer._

 

Lipsticks only


----------



## Rockette13 (Jul 27, 2008)

PSA: I called the freestanding MAC store on East Oak Street in Chicago and not only will they accept my depotted eyeshadow pots without the metal pans, but I can get ANY eyeshadow, lipstick, or lipgloss even if it is limited edition!!! Holy moly. This is awesome. 

It was so funny, though. I talked to one girl who gave the phone to another girl who gave it to another girl who finally answered my questions, but even she had me hold for a while. Lol.


----------



## glamdoll (Jul 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlphaKitty* 

 
_Being that I have a MAC pro store just 2 blocks down my street
it's my primary store and have little or no experience at MAC counters

from what I have read, heard and experienced myself
there is quite a bit of discrepancy regarding the B2M program

On my most recent B2M visit (yesterday), I approached and MA asking if the current electroflash MES were included in the program and she told me "no". 

So I then asked a pro colour and asked her if that would be in pot or pro pan form. She told me the pans (pro or regular) are not included in the program and she has to give me the pro colour in pot form... 

and continued on to explain that the way the program works is by price point... The magic # is CA$16.50... 
CA$16.50 lipstick, eyeshadow, lipglass, tinted lipglass etc...

(now that i think about it, that doesn't make sense b/c there was a recent prince increase and now they are $17.00... I think thats whet she meant)

the MES being to high (CA$21.00) and the pro pan being too low (CA$13.00)

The whole point of that trip was to do a CP using my B2M for a lady... I had taken a list in order of her preferences and since some items might be subject to availability...

Without my knowledge, she called down to the pro store in Vancouver to find out about whether the B2M included the MES. I got home to find her email and was told that she spoke to a lady at the PRO store that said that the MES were included... but she didn't get the name of the MAC lady she spoke to so now I'm quite confused and find myself in a bit of an imposition 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





-----------------------------

My B2M experience before that (about a month ago at the same store) I had a plushglass (CA$21.00) taken off my bill. I had spent quite a bit of time with a MA trying to recreate an eye I brought a picture of & I had picked out 3 e/s pans, the plushglass and some other stuff and my bill amounted to over $100. I mentioned i had my B2M when I was at the till and she ended up taking deducting the plushglass, not one of the e/s as I was expecting

I'm so confused_

 
We had a customer ask about MES for B2M and no, they aren't available for that. So yeah


----------



## Moxy (Aug 8, 2008)

I don't think anyone has posted this for UK yet:

You CAN send in empty containers via regular mail to this address

Richard Varley
Back to MAC Programme
Constellation House
Unit 3
Kite's Croft Business Park
Warsash Road
Fareham
PO14 4LW

along with your choice of free lipstick and provide them a UK address where they send the free lipstick to. Just got off the phone with some lovely Customer Support lady. 

Thought it might help some British girls out there if they can't reach a counter or a store for some reason.


----------



## babyyygirleee (Aug 9, 2008)

I dont know if this has been said here, but..

For Canada:
Pro Store - Lipstick, eyeshadow or lipgloss
Regular Stores (counters/mall/thebay) - Only Lipstick


----------



## Enthused (Aug 10, 2008)

Does anyone know what stores/counters in B.C/Vancouver let you get eyeshadows instead of lipsticks?


----------



## NatalieMT (Aug 16, 2008)

Apparently they are probably going to bring in the concept of getting a lipstick/eyeshadow/lipglass in the UK at various locations, an MA told me today. Don't know if it's going to be just stores or stores and counters.


----------



## christineeee_ (Aug 22, 2008)

if MAC wants the metal pan with the eyeshadow pot, will they take it back if i don't have the plastic part i depotted from?


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Enthused* 

 
_Does anyone know what stores/counters in B.C/Vancouver let you get eyeshadows instead of lipsticks?_

 
The Pro Store location at Robson & Hornby (downtown)


----------



## Navessa (Aug 27, 2008)

thru snail mail - will they accept depotted e/s w/o the pan?
thanks!


----------



## Navessa (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Navessa* 

 
_thru snail mail - will they accept depotted e/s w/o the pan?
thanks!_

 
nevermind.  i went to mac's website and did a live chat.  i was told that i _could_ send cases (with no pan) back and get lipsticks.


----------



## pinkkitty08 (Aug 27, 2008)

I went to a Mac store and tried to B2M my depotted eyeshadow cases without the pan and they wouldnt take them, so I went around the corner to the Nordstrom MAC counter and they took them without a problem.


----------



## kkischer04 (Sep 22, 2008)

Has anyone returned anything in the Las Vegas area recently? Where'd you go and were they really picky about the metal?


----------



## fafi (Oct 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_that's a bunch of bullshit man! waiting til its off the floor? i've never even heard of that. did they let you do it the second time, after you explained you did it earlier at that same store?

since i'm at a counter, we can only give a lipstick for b2m, but we allow regular bullets (excluding VG of course), slimshines (which all locations are required to allow, as per a company-wide memo sent out, but for some reason not all locations allow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) and any LE bullet. there is no rule that LE aren't allowed or that they are but you have to wait a certain amount of time.

i would print off the policy as stated on the website and take that in. hell, its even stated in the PKM:

by returning 6 mac primary packaging containers to a mac counter, the customer receives a free mac lipstick of his/her choice (except for VGs). customers who provide their name and address/emailaddress to be entered into the CRM database will now have the option of choosing from 3 product categories when returning their 6 emptymac primary packaging containers. by returning 6 empties to a mac store, these customers will now be able to choose a lipstick, a single eyeshadow (excluding mineralize duo or pro palettes) or any of the following lip products as their free product: any lipstick (except for VG), clear or tinted lipglass (excluding VG), chromeglass, lipgelee, lustreglass or plushglass.

the expanded b2m program was added to and updated in the PKM on 10/07. the slimshines should be added in the next PKM update. this should arrive any day now.

see, no rules excluding LE or having to wait til they're off the floor. if they refuse, tell them it states this in the PKM, and if they still don't honor it, ask for the contact number for their MRO, and call and complain. this is the current policy and must be honored by ALL locations. 





ok. i'm done now!_

 
When the holiday collections come out, would it be possible to get dazzleglass or the couture lipglass as B2M at MAC stores?


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Oct 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fafi* 

 
_When the holiday collections come out, would it be possible to get dazzleglass or the couture lipglass as B2M at MAC stores?_

 
Yeah, I wonder about dazzleglasses too. I will hold my empties until they come out then.


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fafi* 

 
_When the holiday collections come out, would it be possible to get dazzleglass or the couture lipglass as B2M at MAC stores?_

 

I'm pretty sure it's a no.  Don't the dazzleglass run about $16.00 or $16.50?


----------



## slick (Oct 6, 2008)

i was able to B2M for a Dazzleglass at my local freestanding when they first came out earlier this year....but that was back before they required the metal pan for e/s depots so who knows what they're up to now


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fafi* 

 
_When the holiday collections come out, would it be possible to get dazzleglass or the couture lipglass as B2M at MAC stores?_

 
since i work at a counter and not a store, i'm not sure about the dazzleglass, but i will ask when i'm at update. 

i'm gonna say a big no to the couture lipglass.  they cost more to make than regular lipglasses, which is why they cost more.  again, i don't work at a store so i can't be for sure, but i'm still gonna say no.  anyone?


----------



## fafi (Oct 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_I'm pretty sure it's a no. Don't the dazzleglass run about $16.00 or $16.50?_

 
True, but they do give plushglass which is $17.50 so I guess i'll have to wait and see!


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fafi* 

 
_True, but they do give plushglass which is $17.50 so I guess i'll have to wait and see!_

 
At the store I go to you can only get things that are in the $14.00 to $14.50 area.  I've even asked about different glosses, and they said no due to the price.  It just goes to show that every store/counter seems to have different rules, so it's probably just best to check with the one you plan on going to.


----------



## aimerbijoux (Oct 8, 2008)

I've never done B2M before so I have a question... can I take my studio fix powder foundation compact and studio fix concealer as empties? They aren't empty...but they are "dipping". I don't want them anymore because its really breaking me out and irritating my skin (I don't get this irritation with mineral foundation). Or will MAC not accept it since theres still a lot of product left? Will I need to somehow get rid of the product left?

edit: I heard some of the rules have changed, but are mascara tubes are still being accepted? What about quads? (these count as 1 right?)

TIA!


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Oct 8, 2008)

I was able to B2M for dazzleglasses at my local MAC free standing location earlier this year with 0 problem.


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aimerbijoux* 

 
_I've never done B2M before so I have a question... can I take my studio fix powder foundation compact and studio fix concealer as empties? They aren't empty...but they are "dipping". I don't want them anymore because its really breaking me out and irritating my skin (I don't get this irritation with mineral foundation). Or will MAC not accept it since theres still a lot of product left? Will I need to somehow get rid of the product left?

edit: I heard some of the rules have changed, but are mascara tubes are still being accepted? What about quads? (these count as 1 right?)

TIA!_

 
they don't have to be empty, and yes, mascara and quads count as one each.


----------



## jannat84 (Oct 11, 2008)

hi...i've never b2m'ed and was wondering if they will take back the blush compact minus the pan...i depotted a few blushes and put them in a palette but was wondering if the eyeshadow pan policy applied to blush pans as well??

TIA


----------



## MUALindsay (Oct 13, 2008)

Anyone know if the St. Louis Freestanding store is still taking empties without the plastic or metal pan? Thanks!


----------



## xxprettyinblkxx (Oct 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_this has been answered many times.

at stores, you get a lipstick (lipstick, slimshine, mattene), shadow (regular pot only, no MES or pans) or lipgloss (lipglass, lustreglass, plushglass, lipgelee, or chromeglass), but only if you have your information entered into the computer. if you don't, then you only get a lipstick.

at counters, you get a lipstick (lipstick, slimshine, mattene) only._

 

wait, what do you mean by having information entered into the computer? i'm confused...


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxprettyinblkxx* 

 
_wait, what do you mean by having information entered into the computer? i'm confused...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
they enter your name, address and phone number into their store computer.  after that's been entered, you can choose between the 3 products as your freebie.  if you refuse to give them that info, all you can get is a lipstick as your freebie.

that's all there is to it.


----------



## fafi (Oct 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fafi* 

 
_True, but they do give plushglass which is $17.50 so I guess i'll have to wait and see!_

 
I just B2M today for a dazzleglass that came with the holiday collection. The manager said that he just got an email saying that u can B2M for a dazzleglass!


----------



## 3773519 (Oct 16, 2008)

I just depotted like about 30 eyshadows. i think i counted i could get like 8 items... and now with dazzleglass allowed I'm going to see if i get one i didnt order yet. This should hold me down till my little black box with RSS items come in monday!


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fafi* 

 
_I just B2M today for a dazzleglass that came with the holiday collection. The manager said that he just got an email saying that u can B2M for a dazzleglass! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
This is very cool!  Was it a counter or store?


----------



## aimerbijoux (Oct 17, 2008)

So what do you do exactly? Just take your empties in a bag and approach an MA? What do you say, "I have the 6 containers for B2M" ? lol sorry i'm a dork, I'm just kinda nervous since its my first time. Do you also make a purchase when you get your freebies (I know you don't have to, but do you do it anyway?)


----------



## fafi (Oct 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_This is very cool! Was it a counter or store?_

 
It was at a store. The counters only offer lipstick, mattene, or slimshine for B2M.


----------



## fafi (Oct 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aimerbijoux* 

 
_So what do you do exactly? Just take your empties in a bag and approach an MA? What do you say, "I have the 6 containers for B2M" ? lol sorry i'm a dork, I'm just kinda nervous since its my first time. Do you also make a purchase when you get your freebies (I know you don't have to, but do you do it anyway?)_

 
That's exactly what you do! You do not need to make a purchase...I didn't! I'm saving my $$$ for the holiday palettes!


----------



## aimerbijoux (Oct 18, 2008)

Do the eyeshadow empties need their label?


----------



## aimerbijoux (Oct 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *user3* 

 
_This is strange because I called this morning and they said the pans are not required but it may vary by area.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I also called my MAC location and they don't require the metal pan.


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aimerbijoux* 

 
_Do the eyeshadow empties need their label?_


----------



## ribbons (Oct 18, 2008)

I have a problem - I B2M-ed 12 things a few weeks ago and got 2 lip sticks, but I let my little sisters play with some of my make up, and they've ripped off a good number of the little stickers on the bottom of my eye shadows and lip sticks. Will MAC counters take back goods with no stickers on the bottom?


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ribbons* 

 
_I have a problem - I B2M-ed 12 things a few weeks ago and got 2 lip sticks, but I let my little sisters play with some of my make up, and they've ripped off a good number of the little stickers on the bottom of my eye shadows and lip sticks. Will MAC counters take back goods with no stickers on the bottom?_

 
are you talking about taking back the two lipsticks you got that now have no sticker on them?  if so, you can't return/exchange b2m lipsticks.

you can b2m things without stickers if that's what you're talking about.


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Oct 19, 2008)

can empties be traded in for the limited edition eyeshadows like the emanuel ungaro?


----------



## noahlowryfan (Oct 19, 2008)

can LE packaging be b2M? for example, manish arora and emanuel ungaro. can i b2m the charged waters bottle?


----------



## christineeee_ (Oct 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_can LE packaging be b2M? for example, manish arora and emanuel ungaro. can i b2m the charged waters bottle?_

 
yes to both questions. i B2M'ed my neo sci-fi e/s pots with no problem.


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eye_pr0mise* 

 
_can empties be traded in for the limited edition eyeshadows like the emanuel ungaro?_

 
you're supposed to be able to, but some places won't let you.  call ahead and ask.


----------



## Moxy (Nov 3, 2008)

A quick info for UK girls:

I sent 6 empties via mail for my B2M (if anyone needs it, I'll look for the address a mac person gave me) at the end of August, and 2 months later, they sent me my lipstick. I gave them 3 shades and they sent me the one I wanted the most (Plink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Of course you have to give them your UK address so they can send it to you (I'm just saying that because I almost forgot to enclose the address 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

So the service takes 2 months, but if you're unable to visit them in person for your free goodie, then posting the empties is still an option.


----------



## luvmkup (Nov 7, 2008)

Just an FYI: I live in the Jacksonville, FL area, and the MAC freestanding store in the St. John's Town Center told me they do not accept depotted eyeshadows for Back 2 MAC. I then called the Avenues Mall MAC store, and they do accept depotted eyeshadows. I thought this was really weird, considering the stores are only a few miles from each other. I know which store will be getting my business from now on.


----------



## hhunt2 (Nov 8, 2008)

I B2M'ed a month ago at the San Jose, Ca (Valley Fair Mall) freestanding location for Shimmermoss e/s.  
The gal had wrote *"B2M"* on the back of the e/s pot and took the box.

Has anyone dealt with that before?
It felt weird without the little sticker on the box.  But I guess I shouldn't complain b/c it was free.  But I had removed the whole sticker on the pot and cut out the e/s name.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hhunt2* 

 
_I B2M'ed a month ago at the San Jose, Ca (Valley Fair Mall) freestanding location for Shimmermoss e/s. 
The gal had wrote *"B2M"* on the back of the e/s pot and took the box.

Has anyone dealt with that before?
It felt weird without the little sticker on the box. But I guess I shouldn't complain b/c it was free. But I had removed the whole sticker on the pot and cut out the e/s name._

 

When people back to mac, we do mark the item, but do not take the boxes away. Well not at my location at least. I write "B2M" on the item and slash across the SKU, because there are people who try and cheat the policy on an already free item.

Next time ask her if you can keep the box. SHouldn't be a problem, but it does vary from location to location.


----------



## Asphyxia (Nov 9, 2008)

I might have posted this before. 

The only problem I've ever had with B2M is getting the counter to give me a limited edition lipstick (not Viva Glam) in return for my empties. Whenever I have trouble I usually bring up the fact that there is never any consistency among MAC counters. I always insist on brining in a statement from MAC saying that it's ok just so they can give me the lipstick of my choice. This works because it is not worth losing a loyal customer over a free lipstick. Last time they said, "we will do it this time but remember next time no limited edition lipsticks." 

I'm beginning to wonder if Mac Counters are independently owned and operated....or maybe just independently operated. Some counters say yes and some say no. Who to believe? 

For the Mac counters who do not accept eye shadow empties without the pan should reconsider. We can always reuse the pans to press pigments (for those who press pigments).


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Asphyxia* 

 
_I might have posted this before. 

The only problem I've ever had with B2M is getting the counter to give me a limited edition lipstick (not Viva Glam) in return for my empties. Whenever I have trouble I usually bring up the fact that there is never any consistency among MAC counters. I always insist on brining in a statement from MAC saying that it's ok just so they can give me the lipstick of my choice. This works because it is not worth losing a loyal customer over a free lipstick. Last time they said, "we will do it this time but remember next time no limited edition lipsticks." 

I'm beginning to wonder if Mac Counters are independently owned and operated....or maybe just independently operated. Some counters say yes and some say no. Who to believe? 

For the Mac counters who do not accept eye shadow empties without the pan should reconsider. We can always reuse the pans to press pigments (for those who press pigments)._

 
The deal with back to Mac is that you are to return 6 empty containers, in their entirity. Like for example if you bought an eyeshadow, once you are finished with it you can return the empty container intact. So both pan and metal can be recycled. 

We accept pro pans too, so there are people who will try to double dip, at my location we absolutly do not accept anything without the pan in it. And alot of customers do not press pigments, for those who chose to they do sell empty pans from other vendors online. Just the general public isnt as "crafty" or into it as the specktra fan.

But I think to be fair, you are getting a free product, I think just the fact that this program exist should be enough for people to abide by its rules.

HTH.


----------



## Moxy (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_The deal with back to Mac is that you are to return 6 empty containers, in their entirity. Like for example if you bought an eyeshadow, once you are finished with it you can return the empty container intact. So both pan and metal can be recycled. 

We accept pro pans too, so there are people who will try to double dip, at my location we absolutly do not accept anything without the pan in it. And alot of customers do not press pigments, for those who chose to they do sell empty pans from other vendors online. Just the general public isnt as "crafty" or into it as the specktra fan.

But I think to be fair, you are getting a free product, I think just the fact that this program exist should be enough for people to abide by its rules.

HTH._

 
Agreed.

There's three resons why I don't de-pot:

1) i hate the look of mac's 15 e/s palette
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2) i absoloutely love the e/s in their pretty round pots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3) i can B2M without any fear because it's all there, nothing taken away


----------



## gujifijian (Nov 10, 2008)

i thought u could get a lipstick or an eyeshadow! so it's only lipstick u can get? that sucks! I don't wear lipsticks! I wear lip glosses and i'd rather take an eyeshadow! grrrrrr


----------



## noelsmom (Nov 11, 2008)

In my experience, at a counter you can only get a lipstick. But at an actual freestanding store you can get a lipstick, lipglass or eyeshadow.
HTH!


----------



## Moxy (Nov 11, 2008)

_gujifijian - Like Noelsmom said, and _also at the freestanding store they gotta have you in the computer from previous purchases. This has been said so many times in this thread, another proof nobody reads previous pages


----------



## gujifijian (Nov 25, 2008)

Actually, I've never personally bought anything from the actual Mac stores or any freestanding stores. I've purchased all my Mac products via a friend who purchases me the products  with her employee discount. So the Mac stores don't have any info on my purchases. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_gujifijian - Like Noelsmom said, and also at the freestanding store they gotta have you in the computer from previous purchases. This has been said so many times in this thread, another proof nobody reads previous pages 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## jennifer. (Nov 25, 2008)

i tried searching this thread but couldn't find anything.  is it okay to b2m the studio fix fluid bottles without the original cap?  i replaced the cap with a pump and misplaced the original cap and i don't want to get rid of my pump just in case i need it.


----------



## plastikpony (Dec 18, 2008)

so... i'm from canada, and i'm visiting a pro store in the states next week and i plan to bring a bunch of back2mac empties to return. i'm in the system in canada, but not in the states. does it matter if my info isn't in the computer? can i still b2m without previous purchase history within the states? 

oh, by the way, can i b2m for Chill Collection's LE eyeshadows and/or glosses? how about Pro eyeshadows? 

thanks in advance!


----------



## chickatthegym (Dec 18, 2008)

Does anyone know if the online orders are linked up with the stores for the B2M?  For example, I ordered a bunch of stuff online, and I also buy stuff in MAC stores and at the MAC in Macy's.  When I go in to do the Back 2 MAC program will they be able to look me up?


----------



## shelavou (Dec 30, 2008)

I always end up throwing stuff away and forgetting about it


----------



## nursee81 (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chickatthegym* 

 
_Does anyone know if the online orders are linked up with the stores for the B2M?  For example, I ordered a bunch of stuff online, and I also buy stuff in MAC stores and at the MAC in Macy's.  When I go in to do the Back 2 MAC program will they be able to look me up?_

 
I dont think that they look you up? but I might be wrong..


----------



## freshxsoul (Jan 29, 2009)

Can old packaging be B2M? Like those from a CCO?


----------



## damsel (Jan 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *freshxsoul* 

 
_Can old packaging be B2M? Like those form a CCO?_

 
yes, they can be.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 31, 2009)

Are they still taking empty pro shadow pans for B2M? My FS store just told me no over the phone.


----------



## Doowop (Feb 19, 2009)

MAC brushes aren't B2M products, right?


----------



## coquetayloca (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Doowop* 

 
_MAC brushes aren't B2M products, right?_

 
I dont think so.  The packaging doesnt have the symbol on it.  On another note... I have 18 depots in my car and I hope my MAC store takes them!


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coquetayloca* 

 
_I dont think so.  The packaging doesnt have the symbol on it.  On another note... I have 18 depots in my car and I hope my MAC store takes them!_

 
I'm pretty sure they don't take brushes in for B2M. I read on the site that they don't take "tools" which would I'm assuming include brushes.


----------



## Waterbb (Feb 19, 2009)

I just tried to take my empty eyeshadow containers back to a Mac store today after I depotted them. The MUA there will not take it back. She told me that the silver tin will need to be in there as well in order for them to take it back? Has anyone ever run into a problem like this? I have taken some back about 3 months ago to a counter and they took it?? or did they just change it the rules?


----------



## Doowop (Feb 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X4biddenxLustX* 

 
_I'm pretty sure they don't take brushes in for B2M. I read on the site that they don't take "tools" which would I'm assuming include brushes._

 
I read that too but somehow under all the examples, brushes which are the most basic aren't mentioned. But I'm just keeping my hopes up lol, I have two mac brushes that I don't use anymore but don't know what to do with them.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Feb 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Waterbb* 

 
_I just tried to take my empty eyeshadow containers back to a Mac store today after I depotted them. The MUA there will not take it back. She told me that the silver tin will need to be in there as well in order for them to take it back? Has anyone ever run into a problem like this? I have taken some back about 3 months ago to a counter and they took it?? or did they just change it the rules?_

 
Read  back a few pages, then refer to this link.


http://www.specktra.net/forum/f165/s...ts-b2m-127708/


----------



## jani04 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi guys, 

So I went to swaps my 6 empties: 2 select concealer tubes, 2 glass foundation bottles, 1 empty compact and 1 fluidline. But the MA in the store said in New Zealand they don't accept glass packaging. 

Has anyone has this problem anywhere else before also? I went to 3 stores 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also to add, it just irks me that the cardboard boxes for the glass packaging does state B2M. I have traded in glass bottles before in Singapore so I'm wondering whether I should point the B2M sign out to the MA. Are the NZ stores allowed to do this?


----------



## HustleRose (Feb 23, 2009)

what about liquid last liners? i'm not sure if it was covered here cause looking through all these pages at 4am makes my brain hurts.


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Doowop* 

 
_I read that too but somehow under all the examples, brushes which are the most basic aren't mentioned. But I'm just keeping my hopes up lol, I have two mac brushes that I don't use anymore but don't know what to do with them._

 
sell them in the clearance bin! surely someone will at least give you a few bucks for them.


----------



## BloopBloop (Feb 23, 2009)

so i know we need the pans for b2m... are we still allowed to hand them in with the plastic parts melted a bit? if i reassmble the outer and inner plastic pieces, the pot wont close because its been deformed.


----------



## coquetayloca (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BloopBloop* 

 
_so i know we need the pans for b2m... are we still allowed to hand them in with the plastic parts melted a bit? if i reassmble the outer and inner plastic pieces, the pot wont close because its been deformed._

 
It really depends on the store/counter.  The store near me does not require the pan and my pots were a bit deformed also... so I would try calling the store... Also, I se eyou are in NY, there are a couple locations that take the depots up there.  Its listed in another thread.  I will try to find it...


----------



## Yushimi (Feb 23, 2009)

I just searched this thread. But I recently was told that I couldn't B2M the pro refill pans? Did anyone else have this problem? Because I thought that they did accept them at one point.

TIA


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Doowop* 

 
_I read that too but somehow under all the examples, brushes which are the most basic aren't mentioned. But I'm just keeping my hopes up lol, I have two mac brushes that I don't use anymore but don't know what to do with them._

 
sorry, brushes don't count.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HustleRose* 

 
_what about liquid last liners? i'm not sure if it was covered here cause looking through all these pages at 4am makes my brain hurts._

 
yup, these count.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yushimi* 

 
_I just searched this thread. But I recently was told that I couldn't B2M the pro refill pans? Did anyone else have this problem? Because I thought that they did accept them at one point.

TIA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
they do accept the pro refill pans, however the rules might be different in canada.


----------



## fintia (Feb 23, 2009)

if I would've known!!!!! I threw away all my HK boxes.. I'm soo sad...


----------



## fintia (Feb 23, 2009)

ok so it has to be 6 items in order to get a free something.. so can you mix and match items?? or does it have to be 6 of the same?


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 23, 2009)

Any six empties will work.


----------



## fintia (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Any six empties will work._

 

yay thanks! i would like to depot.. but where can i get empty palettes? sorry.. but i am new to MAC


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 23, 2009)

You can get the empty 15 pan palettes at any MAC freestanding store or PRO store for 12ish dollars.


----------



## fintia (Feb 23, 2009)

thanks for the info.. got it!


----------



## Asphyxia (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fintia* 

 
_if I would've known!!!!! I threw away all my HK boxes.. I'm soo sad..._

 
You mean the packaging? I don't think those count, but you can recycle them else where. I always recycle my packaging.


----------



## Yushimi (Feb 24, 2009)

damn it, my MA said no to the pro refills 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



darn Canada lolz


----------



## fintia (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Asphyxia* 

 
_You mean the packaging? I don't think those count, but you can recycle them else where. I always recycle my packaging._

 
I think I read that they accept them... hmm


----------



## laurajean396 (Feb 24, 2009)

I really hope my MAC takes pots without the pans!


----------



## lara (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jani04* 

 
_So I went to swaps my 6 empties: 2 select concealer tubes, 2 glass foundation bottles, 1 empty compact and 1 fluidline. But the MA in the store said in New Zealand they don't accept glass packaging. 

Also to add, it just irks me that the cardboard boxes for the glass packaging does state B2M. I have traded in glass bottles before in Singapore so I'm wondering whether I should point the B2M sign out to the MA. Are the NZ stores allowed to do this?_

 
New Zealand does not accept glass bottles due to some key parts of recycling legislation. As for B2M being marked on the boxes this is because you don't receive individual boxes especially created for the New Zealand market. B2M for glass applies nearly everywhere else, hence the logo.

And to answer another question just recently in the thread, cardboard and plastic outer packaging does not qualify for B2M.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Feb 24, 2009)

I wish mac cooperate just send a letter to all the mac counters/pro/freestanding stores and made the MA's know the "set-in-stone" B2M policies.  I'm tired of playing the get lucky with the MA day and hope she takes my mac pro pans [some do, some dont 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]


----------



## anita22 (Feb 24, 2009)

Yes I have had this problem in New Zealand too, actually I tried to return some glass a couple of weeks ago at MAC Chancery in Auckland and was told the same thing. I did recall returning glass to MAC at Arthur Barnetts in Dunedin years ago, but then remembered that the SA told me she'd do it strictly as a one off (since I was always in there!). 

From a legal perspective, I do wonder whether they technically should be accepting B2M on glass here even if they can't recycle it, since as you rightly pointed out, it is clearly stated on the packaging that glass is included in B2M. Unless a MA specifically mentioned the no-glass policy verbally, there is no way for the consumer to know otherwise. While I understand that the B2M programme  is offering something "free" to the consumer which they would otherwise not be entitled to, from the consumer perspective the programme  essentially functions as a multibuy discount (Buy X and get X "free"). From that point of view, I think there is a good case to be made that consumers should be able to receive their "free" item if it has clearly been communicated to them that they can do so (e.g. on pack). I don't know what the answer is (legally, for NZ) but as someone who works in marketing I would personally feel obligated to allow people to return glass if this were my product.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_

Originally Posted by Yushimi  
I just searched this thread. But I recently was told that I couldn't B2M the pro refill pans? Did anyone else have this problem? Because I thought that they did accept them at one point.

TIA 


they do accept the pro refill pans, however the rules might be different in canada._

 
I sent some pro refill pans in a few weeks ago and was just told by Michelle at MAC that they are not accepting them!


----------



## Yushimi (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks a bunch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Are they still taking in the lash boxes? Not the lash, the box that came with it because I did a search but that was back in the 2006/2007 and I know there was a re-vamp of the B2M. Are they still accepting those at least? Lolz, I have a few just laying around doing nothing.

TIA girls


----------



## jani04 (Mar 8, 2009)

I agree, I do feel since I've returned glass before and it's the standard everywhere else in world then even if they can't recycle the glass it should be taken anyway.

 I tried to swap it in Dunedin but alas it didn't work there also 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol I've been reduced to either a.) posting to to dad to swap in Singapore or b.) getting the bf to swap it for me South Africa when he goes in a month....

I understand the b2m marking on all boxes, including the stock we get in NZ but again this is MAC and the larger a company grows the more rigid/specific the rules should be in my opinion. So if it applies here, then it should apply anywhere else. Not like a mom and pop store where since my cousin's boyfriend's sister works there she'll be sweet with bending the rules for me. 

But... this is NZ where it cost me $48 for a creemsheen gloss!! Yep that's $24USD for you US folks. So I guess anything goes.


----------



## lara (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jani04* 

 
_I understand the b2m marking on all boxes, including the stock we get in NZ but again this is MAC and the larger a company grows the more rigid/specific the rules should be in my opinion. So if it applies here, then it should apply anywhere else._

 
Then your issue is with New Zealand recycling standards and/or council recycling by-laws, not with MAC.

The easiest work-around on paper would be to apply stickers over B2M logos on packaging for glass bottles for product to be sold in NZ, but I highly doubt that would pass even the most lax effort/expense ratio considering that as a whole MAC in NZ would move _at most_ 100 units of glass packaging a week at the busiest time of the year.

Honestly, it's just one of those things that you can't do much about beyond sending an email to MAC corporate voicing your concerns.


----------



## DownInAHole (Mar 17, 2009)

Will they take back pots without the stickers on the back (the label of the shadow)? I was just wondering because I would like to use the stickers as labels in my palette. Thank you!!!!


----------



## coquetayloca (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DownInAHole* 

 
_Will they take back pots without the stickers on the back (the label of the shadow)? I was just wondering because I would like to use the stickers as labels in my palette. Thank you!!!!_

 
You really have to check with your local store.  My store takes them back deformed with no labels or metal tins...  others don't.


----------



## macaddict83 (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yushimi* 

 
_Thanks a bunch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Are they still taking in the lash boxes? Not the lash, the box that came with it because I did a search but that was back in the 2006/2007 and I know there was a re-vamp of the B2M. Are they still accepting those at least? Lolz, I have a few just laying around doing nothing.

TIA girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I saw someone B2M them while I was waiting at the register end of Feb./beginning of March. I believe you can B2M them at Nordies too. This was a US store. I see you are in Canada, I am not sure whether they have the same policies. 

I agree corporate should get a statement together regarding what they B2M and what they don't. The email should be sent to every store so that they are all on the same page.


----------



## juicy415 (Apr 5, 2009)

I don't know if anyone has mentioned this, is the duo glue that you buy it from mac can also b2m? i know you can buy that glue in any drugstores but cheaper


----------



## sheznolady (Apr 7, 2009)

*The Missing Melted e/s Pan Caper*

When I B2M at any *(insert name of LARGE, *_*happenin'*_* California city)* MAC store, my depotted e/s without the melted plastic pans are accepted without question. 

Last weekend, however, I decided to B2M for l/s at Nordstrom, *San Diego*. Among my 18 pieces were 12 depotted e/s containers, which I was told would not be accepted because the melted (depotted) pans were missing. I was told that it was MAC company policy that the entire e/s contents (melted plastic innards included) _*must*_ be presented to qualify for B2M.

See, this was the first that I'd heard of this, because I always B2M at MAC stores in *(LARGE, *_*happenin'*_* California city).*

Nordstrom SD stated that if *(large happenin' California city)* MAC stores were accepting e/s containers without melted plastic, _they_ were in violation of MAC policy.

Isn't there a universal policy for B2M?  Inquiring recyclers NEED to know.

Thanks.


----------



## gigiopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Just a question that has been nagging me for a while...

A few months ago I bought a Colour Forms brush set. The box it came in had the "BACK2MAC" logo on it. So let me ask you this...what could I possibly Back 2 MAC in the brush set? I mean, the box comes with the 5 brushes, a makeup bag plus a little folding brush holder thingie, and plastic sleeves for the brushes. I don't really know what you can Back 2 MAC from that, and yet the logo is on the box...*confused*


----------



## kayley123 (Apr 23, 2009)

Whoa...this is confusing.  I just joined this forum, and this answers a lot of my questions...but its also raising 2-3 new ones instead!  Oh well, what can you do...
There's a symbol or something on packaging that can be returned for B2M?


----------



## mizuki~ (Apr 24, 2009)

Anybody know if MAC wipes qualify? TIA


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_Anybody know if MAC wipes qualify? TIA_

 
yes.

once again, everything but accessories, pencils that you sharpen, and brushes count.  that's it.


----------



## puja1204 (May 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DownInAHole* 

 
_Will they take back pots without the stickers on the back (the label of the shadow)? I was just wondering because I would like to use the stickers as labels in my palette. Thank you!!!!_

 
Hey there! Fancy meeting you here...

My Belk & Nordstrom counters take back depotted e/s and blush containers without the metal pan or the label. One girl did ask me, and I told her that I removed it for my palette...she didn't care.

My Macy's counter & MAC freestanding store will take them back without the label, BUT you must have the metal pan in it.

The metal pan is really a counter by counter policy thing, you just gotta ask. I don't think anyone cares about that labels (that I've heard of).

Hope this helps! ~Puja


----------



## DownInAHole (May 4, 2009)

Thank you Puja. =] I decided to just make myself labels by taping them to the bottom of the pain. I am not too particular about the labels though, hehe. I know that my Belk counters only take them with the pans in them.


----------



## puja1204 (May 4, 2009)

That stinks about needing the pans...I bought some off e bay and starsmakeuphaven*com, but it hurts to watch them just throw away those perfectly good empty metal pans.

Now I just call around & only Back2Mac my depotted e/s at counters that still take them without the pan.

I save my less complicated empties for the MAC store where I can get a free eyeshadow without the pan hassle.


----------



## trulynicole (May 4, 2009)

can you back to mac for a dazzleglass?


----------



## Ruby_Woo (May 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trulynicole* 

 
_can you back to mac for a dazzleglass?_

 
Yes. The only things you can't B2M for is special packaging stuff, and Viva Glam.


----------



## gildedangel (May 18, 2009)

I actually buy the empty pans and put them in the plastic center piece. I paid about $9 for 25 (I actually got an extra one too) pans. After I depot the pan I immediately shove the new pan into the plastic piece because it won't fit if it is cooled. Then I put a little powder in the pan to dull it out and make it look like it held product. I then put the plastic bit back into the main pot and take it to the MAC store. Now I have a palette so I am going to buy the pan eyeshadows now, but all of the extra pans are great for pigments and lipsticks!


----------



## cocodivatime (May 19, 2009)

*Re: The Missing Melted e/s Pan Caper*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sheznolady* 

 
_When I B2M at any *(insert name of LARGE, **happenin'** California city)* MAC store, my depotted e/s without the melted plastic pans are accepted without question. 

Last weekend, however, I decided to B2M for l/s at Nordstrom, *San Diego*. Among my 18 pieces were 12 depotted e/s containers, which I was told would not be accepted because the melted (depotted) pans were missing. I was told that it was MAC company policy that the entire e/s contents (melted plastic innards included) *must* be presented to qualify for B2M.

See, this was the first that I'd heard of this, because I always B2M at MAC stores in *(LARGE, **happenin'** California city).*

Nordstrom SD stated that if *(large happenin' California city)* MAC stores were accepting e/s containers without melted plastic, they were in violation of MAC policy.

Isn't there a universal policy for B2M? Inquiring recyclers NEED to know.

Thanks.



_

 
It seems like it depends on where you go and who the SA is.  I had lots of depots that I ended up swapping away because I thought that they were not taking them anymore.  
But yesterday I decided to try because I had a few other empties to add with my remaining depots. 

The SA took all 6 of my empties which I kept in a ziplock bag and didnt refuse anything.  All she did was count with her eyes that there were 6 and then she threw it in a bin.
I imagine that dealing with empties is kind of gross so she was probably thankful that I had it in a ziploc.

Anyway I typed all of that to say that my MAC store took my depots and I had no problem.  But mine was a mix of depots and lippies.  maybe if I had all 6 depots it might have been a problem.  Who knows.

in the future I don't think I'm going to depot my shadows anymore anyway so I'm good for now

Hope that helped


----------



## orkira (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gildedangel* 

 
_I actually buy the empty pans and put them in the plastic center piece. I paid about $9 for 25 (I actually got an extra one too) pans. After I depot the pan I immediately shove the new pan into the plastic piece because it won't fit if it is cooled. Then I put a little powder in the pan to dull it out and make it look like it held product. I then put the plastic bit back into the main pot and take it to the MAC store. Now I have a palette so I am going to buy the pan eyeshadows now, but all of the extra pans are great for pigments and lipsticks!_

 
I am going to be trying this this weekend.  Hopefully I can get the empty pans back into the pots as I have already depotted them.  My local Mac store and the local Mac at Macy's both told me they would not take them with out the pan in them.


----------



## zoegeorge84 (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_Anybody know if MAC wipes qualify? TIA_

 
yes! sure do. though I was once told that they didn't but that was a msitake on the aprt of the staff member.


----------



## MMMAC26 (May 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gildedangel* 

 
_I actually buy the empty pans and put them in the plastic center piece. I paid about $9 for 25 (I actually got an extra one too) pans. After I depot the pan I immediately shove the new pan into the plastic piece because it won't fit if it is cooled. Then I put a little powder in the pan to dull it out and make it look like it held product. I then put the plastic bit back into the main pot and take it to the MAC store. Now I have a palette so I am going to buy the pan eyeshadows now, but all of the extra pans are great for pigments and lipsticks!_

 
I've been looking for empty pans to press pigments into, but I haven't been able to find anywhere that sells them.  Can I ask where you found yours?


----------



## flushed (Jun 28, 2009)

I emailed MAC a few days ago regarding depotted eyeshadows, here's what part of the email said:

_With regard to your inquiry, we are pleased to announce that depotted eye shadow plastic outer casings are currently being accepted for our "Back to M.A.C" program. However, we do recommend that you call your local counter or free-standing store to confirm this, as this policy is just going into effect now._


----------



## pipsqu3ak (Jun 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MMMAC26* 

 
_I've been looking for empty pans to press pigments into, but I haven't been able to find anywhere that sells them.  Can I ask where you found yours?_

 
They sell them lots of places, try coastal scents and stars makeup haven.


----------



## haru5 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi, sorry if someone asked this question before, but I was wondering if I can B2M for limited edition eyeshadow or lipsticks at the mac stores? I know that MAC counter in Macy's only do permanent lipsticks.


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 26, 2009)

^^^this question has been asked, and asked, and asked. 

Mac policy is that you can b2m any 6 glass, metal, or plastic empties and receive any lipstick (bullet, slimshine, mattene or prolongwear-excluding VG) at counters. At stores, if you have your personal info entered into their system, you can also choose any shadow (excluding pans) or any lipgloss (excluding VG). All of these items can be perm or LE.  Stores now limit recycles to 24 empties at one time.

Again, this is company policy, however not all locations follow it. Call your local counter/store to check their policy.

I've included all details of the policy, so hopefully (but doubtful), this question will not be asked again.


----------



## Shypo (Jul 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_^^^this question has been asked, and asked, and asked. 

Mac policy is that you can b2m any 6 glass, metal, or plastic empties and receive any lipstick (bullet, slimshine, mattene or prolongwear-excluding VG) at counters. At stores, if you have your personal info entered into their system, you can also choose any shadow (excluding pans) or any lipgloss (excluding VG). All of these items can be perm or LE. Stores now limit recycles to 24 empties at one time.

Again, this is company policy, however not all locations follow it. Call your local counter/store to check their policy.

I've included all details of the policy, so hopefully (but doubtful), this question will not be asked again._

 
Thank you for this clarification - I get different answers in the same store oddly enough.  When I went Saturday and saw the new collection, I commented that had I known, I would have brought my B2M.  The SA told me that I had to wait 6 weeks to get the new collection with B2M.  I went back yesterday to get palettes and some permanent shadows with my B2M, and a different SA said, 'you know you can use your B2M for the new collection, right?'.  

I was also told by one associate that I could only do 3, the manager on a different day told me 4.  I got the same discrepancy when trying to buy palettes - one says 3, the other 4.  

I could see if it was different stores with different policies, but yeesh.  Now I know who to ask for when I go in


----------



## atoosagurl (Aug 8, 2009)

Can you B2M at MAC Release Parties/Events?


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Aug 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flushed* 

 
_I emailed MAC a few days ago regarding depotted eyeshadows, here's what part of the email said:

With regard to your inquiry, we are pleased to announce that depotted eye shadow plastic outer casings are currently being accepted for our "Back to M.A.C" program. However, we do recommend that you call your local counter or free-standing store to confirm this, as this policy is just going into effect now._

 
I ALWAYS do this, and I make sure to ask for the name of the MA I spoke with so when I go in I can ask for that person or inform the other MA I spoke with ______.  Just the other day I went to my Pro store to b2m and I ALWAYS go to 2 different people there.  The one I went to that day didn't know the policy had changed, but I told her one of the other girls took it, so she took my depots as well.  Some of them don't care if you bring in depots without the metal pans, some are very anal about it.


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Aug 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MMMAC26* 

 
_I've been looking for empty pans to press pigments into, but I haven't been able to find anywhere that sells them.  Can I ask where you found yours?_

 
I got 15 for $4 off ebay!  I just pressed a pigment tonight and they work great.


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: The Missing Melted e/s Pan Caper*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sheznolady* 

 
_When I B2M at any *(insert name of LARGE, **happenin'** California city)* MAC store, my depotted e/s without the melted plastic pans are accepted without question. 

Last weekend, however, I decided to B2M for l/s at Nordstrom, *San Diego*. Among my 18 pieces were 12 depotted e/s containers, which I was told would not be accepted because the melted (depotted) pans were missing. I was told that it was MAC company policy that the entire e/s contents (melted plastic innards included) *must* be presented to qualify for B2M.

See, this was the first that I'd heard of this, because I always B2M at MAC stores in *(LARGE, **happenin'** California city).*

Nordstrom SD stated that if *(large happenin' California city)* MAC stores were accepting e/s containers without melted plastic, they were in violation of MAC policy.

Isn't there a universal policy for B2M?  Inquiring recyclers NEED to know.

Thanks.



_

 
Yes, depots need the melted piece of plastic.  Doesn't matter if it doesn't fit back into the pot (I've had a few that don't go back in properly) and I've still been able to b2m them.  As long as you have all the pieces they qualify.  I was even told by an MA @ the Pro store that if you break a compact into 3 pieces, and you save all 3 pieces, and bring them in to b2m, they will take it (only counts as 1 item though).  Depots no longer require the metal pan, but you do need the plastic that the metal pans are glued to.


----------



## llorona (Sep 5, 2009)

Do you know if B2M is available in QATAR? If it is, I may have a chance to return them.

By the way, I depot my eyeshadows just with a knife. *No need to melt* anything. Just stick it to the side of the pan and try to lift it, being very gentle.


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Sep 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *llorona* 

 
_By the way, I depot my eyeshadows just with a knife. *No need to melt* anything. Just stick it to the side of the pan and try to lift it, being very gentle._

 
i've cracked a couple of es that way


----------



## Thistle702 (Sep 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fallenang3l211* 

 
_i've cracked a couple of es that way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Have you tried to do it where you cut the plastic pan with snips in two pieces by the closure? (The way Enkore demonstrates on youtube.) 

Just wondering...

Thanks!


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 8, 2009)

i do a little of the melting, and then pop it out with a knife down the side of the pan, if the glue is melty, it will pop out easy, but it means you dont have to leave it on the heat until the plastic melts too, that way you dont risk over heating ur shadow and it going a weird consistency like it does sometimes.


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Sep 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Thistle702* 

 
_Have you tried to do it where you cut the plastic pan with snips in two pieces by the closure? (The way Enkore demonstrates on youtube.) 

Just wondering...

Thanks!



_

 

I haven't tried it that way actually!  i'm afraid i won't be able to b2m if i cut them up?  maybe i should try.  i love enkore's videos.  he makes everything so easy!


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Sep 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_i do a little of the melting, and then pop it out with a knife down the side of the pan, if the glue is melty, it will pop out easy, but it means you dont have to leave it on the heat until the plastic melts too, that way you dont risk over heating ur shadow and it going a weird consistency like it does sometimes._

 
i'll try that next time!  i hate it when there's a ton of glue and its hard to push out and then the plastic and glue melting smells horrible.  i've never had a problem with the consistency changing though?  what happened to yours?


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 9, 2009)

i over heated one once, and it went a bit funny, i think the shadow just totally dried out, like it got really dry? does that make sense? i know its powder anyway, but the consistancy was weird, i did it with deep truth, which is usually really easy to work with, but i forgot about it, and left it on the straightner for like 10 minutes, and since then its had more of a matt texture than a frost, i dont mean its lost its shimmer, its just become harder to work with. like you really have to work hard to get it to show up.


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Sep 15, 2009)

I have few MAC items that I got as a gift so I don't have a receipt for them, and since the shades don't suit me I was thinking of exchanging them...but is it possible without a receipt? And plus, does it matter the country where it was bought? One thing I have I got from USA and I live in London...

Btw, when exchanging, you need to have paper box too, right? I'm missing it on one of the cream foundations that I have...


----------



## singrsling (Sep 17, 2009)

The very easiest way to depot I ever found was partly Enkore's,  a part of it.  I use the straightening iron method where you put the pot on one side of a heated iron (usually only a couple of minutes, keep an eye on it) until it's slightly soft, then I use the BEST - a small eyeglass screwdriver to gently pry out the pan from the sides; and it's a breeze from there.  Then I used Enkore's method for wiping of the glue. So easy!


----------



## cocodivatime (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: The Missing Melted e/s Pan Caper*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fallenang3l211* 

 
_Yes, depots need the melted piece of plastic. Doesn't matter if it doesn't fit back into the pot (I've had a few that don't go back in properly) and I've still been able to b2m them. As long as you have all the pieces they qualify. I was even told by an MA @ the Pro store that if you break a compact into 3 pieces, and you save all 3 pieces, and bring them in to b2m, they will take it (only counts as 1 item though). Depots no longer require the metal pan, but you do need the plastic that the metal pans are glued to._

 

I am SO confused about the policy for depots.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was told by my MAC counter that they could not accept my depots because the metal pans were missing.  And I just didnt a back to mac f depots about a month or so ago at the same location!  I was so mad because there was a LE lipglass that I really wanted

So then I go to the Saks counter and they look at me all stupid saying they never ever accepted depots not matter what condition and there is a memo out saying not to accept them

What is the deal?  I want to depot some more shadows that I have but I'll leave them alone if I can recycle the cases.

Can anyone clear up why different places are always saying different things?


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Sep 18, 2009)

I've never done b2m at Saks before, but any counter will only let you b2m for lipstick.  I read in another thread the best way to verify is to do a live chat with someone on mac.com then print out the convo and bring it with you to the f/s MAC store.  I don't have a problem with b2m anymore.  If I'm told by one person at one store or a counter, I make sure I get their name so if I go somewhere else they can call to verify.  I guess it helps if you go back to the same counter/store frequently and have a specific MA that you go to.  My MAC counter at Nordstroms, half of them know my name & face so they always take care of me.  I have a regular I go to as well.  Most of the time if she's not there I won't bother going.  My Pro store has 6 employees including the manager and I know half of them.  Make yourself familiar with the employees.  They're supposed to be taking depots without the metal pans now.  I have b2m in about a month so I'd be shocked if policy changed again.


----------



## Amarie (Sep 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fallenang3l211* 

 
_I've never done b2m at Saks before, but any counter will only let you b2m for lipstick. I read in another thread the best way to verify is to do a live chat with someone on mac.com then print out the convo and bring it with you to the f/s MAC store. I don't have a problem with b2m anymore. If I'm told by one person at one store or a counter, I make sure I get their name so if I go somewhere else they can call to verify. I guess it helps if you go back to the same counter/store frequently and have a specific MA that you go to. My MAC counter at Nordstroms, half of them know my name & face so they always take care of me. I have a regular I go to as well. Most of the time if she's not there I won't bother going. My Pro store has 6 employees including the manager and I know half of them. Make yourself familiar with the employees. They're supposed to be taking depots without the metal pans now. I have b2m in about a month so I'd be shocked if policy changed again._

 

I was wondering the same question


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Sep 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *atoosagurl* 

 
_Can you B2M at MAC Release Parties/Events?_

 
You sure can...


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Sep 21, 2009)

In referance to my earlier answer for atoosagirl Im going to an event this saturday and taking my 24 empties so dont feel odd or out of place if you take your empties to an event cant wait to get me some style black MES!


----------



## cocodivatime (Sep 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fallenang3l211* 

 
_I've never done b2m at Saks before, but any counter will only let you b2m for lipstick. I read in another thread the best way to verify is to do a live chat with someone on mac.com then print out the convo and bring it with you to the f/s MAC store. I don't have a problem with b2m anymore. If I'm told by one person at one store or a counter, I make sure I get their name so if I go somewhere else they can call to verify. I guess it helps if you go back to the same counter/store frequently and have a specific MA that you go to. My MAC counter at Nordstroms, half of them know my name & face so they always take care of me. I have a regular I go to as well. Most of the time if she's not there I won't bother going. My Pro store has 6 employees including the manager and I know half of them. Make yourself familiar with the employees. They're supposed to be taking depots without the metal pans now. I have b2m in about a month so I'd be shocked if policy changed again._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Amarie* 

 
_I was wondering the same question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Yeah I guess I'll need to go online with MAC and see.  I called the MAC store closest to me the other day to see if someone would tell me different.  The lady that picked up the phone told me that they will only accept depots with all the pieces inside.  Including the metal pan.  
ARGH.  
I'm so mad.  Is there somewhere i can just buy friggin metal pans?

Just looking at my depots that I can't trade in makes me so frustrated


----------



## limindah (Sep 22, 2009)

Hmmm..that is so weird.. I just did b2m today. 6 es without the metal pan and they accepted it. the only thing is they still want the melted piece but not the pan itself. wow... i did not expect that every counter has different policy.


----------



## hello_kitty (Sep 22, 2009)

I've never B2M'd at a counter because I like to get shadows, but I have never had a single problem with depots at my freestanding store.  They've even complemented me on my "clean" depotting technique before and thanked me for not handing over melted blobs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seems like there's uneven policy across all the counters/stores


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Sep 22, 2009)

you can get cheap pans off ebay.  i buy them to press pigments, but i think you can get like 15 for $4.  i order 30 at a time.  a lot of other specktra users have said they buy cheap pans and stick them in the depots and b2m that way.  and yes, i agree, there's an uneven policy.  best way for them not to reject your depots would be to chat with someone on mac.com and print it out.  that way they can't turn you away.  you could always tell them to call the pro store in san francisco to verify


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ok I keep getting different answers for this B2M at a freestanding store I can reddem my empties for dazzleglasses and mes correct? I know its been asked before I see many saying yes but when I contact mac live help I get multiple answer some arent for sure, Ive gotten yes's. They told me to contact my store well I can't get an answer and want to know before I travel an hour plus.


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ok finally I pestered and pestered I called my store Marvin was the MA's name he said yes. So I got on MAC Chat again the girl said no I said well I spoke to one of the MA's at my local store he said yes. She said well if he said yes then you can, I said will you please confirm that  so she went an confirmed I can redeem my empty pigment containers for some MES. I made sure I had a copy sent to my email and I printed it out put it in my purse for saturday!


----------



## cno64 (Sep 24, 2009)

I have a question:
Since I'm disabled, I have to do all of my MAC dealings online, by phone, or by mail.
I recently sent, via UPS, my first six empties to MAC for Back to MAC.
About how long does it take to get your freebie in return?
According to UPS, MAC received my empties on September 17, exactly a week ago today.


----------



## fairylite100 (Sep 25, 2009)

Last night I tried to b2m two empty pro eyeshadow pans (they still had the magnets and labels on them) and they would not let me. They said empty pans alone are no longer accepted, even if they still have their labels. When did this happen?


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Sep 25, 2009)

They should accept the pro pans with magnets on the back.  Whoever said they weren't accepted is wrong.  Try going to another store or do live chat with mac online and print out the convo.  i did b2m yesterday - 4 depots with no pans and they were accepted no questions asked.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fairylite100* 

 
_Last night I tried to b2m two empty pro eyeshadow pans (they still had the magnets and labels on them) and they would not let me. They said empty pans alone are no longer accepted, even if they still have their labels. When did this happen?_


----------



## myzleelee (Sep 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fallenang3l211* 

 
_you can get cheap pans off ebay. i buy them to press pigments, but i think you can get like 15 for $4. i order 30 at a time. a lot of other specktra users have said they buy cheap pans and stick them in the depots and b2m that way. and yes, i agree, there's an uneven policy. best way for them not to reject your depots would be to chat with someone on mac.com and print it out. that way they can't turn you away. you could always tell them to call the pro store in san francisco to verify 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 




OMG.....San Francisco pro store takes depots? i plan on going there in 3 weeks. i usually go to freestanding store in berkley for everything mac but i want some pro shadows....


----------



## shimegami (Sep 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Thistle702* 

 
_Have you tried to do it where you cut the plastic pan with snips in two pieces by the closure? (The way Enkore demonstrates on youtube.) 

Just wondering...

Thanks!



_

 
I've done it.  Works really well.  And MAC took the containers back no problem even though they didn't quite close right anymore because of the cuts.


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myzleelee* 

 
_OMG.....San Francisco pro store takes depots? i plan on going there in 3 weeks. i usually go to freestanding store in berkley for everything mac but i want some pro shadows...._

 
yes, they do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i lived there all summer.  if the pro store on union didn't take my depots i'd go to fillmore.  if you go to pro, look for morgan or leili.  at fillmore look for hailey or edgar!  good luck


----------



## cno64 (Sep 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cno64* 

 
_I have a question:
Since I'm disabled, I have to do all of my MAC dealings online, by phone, or by mail.
I recently sent, via UPS, my first six empties to MAC for Back to MAC.
About how long does it take to get your freebie in return?
According to UPS, MAC received my empties on September 17, exactly a week ago today._

 
I'll answer my own question: If my first Back to MAC by mail is typical, it takes two to three weeks.
I sent off my empties (from Dallas) to MAC via UPS on September 13.
MAC received the package on September 17, shipped out my freebie on September 24, and it's scheduled for delivery to me today, September 30.
I returned two Lustrewhite lipglosses that were way past their prime, an almost-used-up tube of Bare Canvas Paint tube, a Satin Taupe that had shattered, and a couple of rapidly deteriorating Carbon eyeshadows.
I requested Lickable lipstick. That one looked appealing to me, but since I already have soo many bright pinks, I made myself wait until I could get it through the Back to MAC program.  This way, maybe I won't feel quite so foolish if it turns out to look just like shades I already own.


----------



## Seeking Refuge (Dec 6, 2009)

I couldn't find the list of returnable items on here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can I B2M a wipes container?


----------



## hello_kitty (Dec 6, 2009)

I've been told I could do it by someone on here, but I haven't tried actually doing it yet because I had plenty of depotted e/s pots to use.


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Dec 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Seeking Refuge* 

 
_I couldn't find the list of returnable items on here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can I B2M a wipes container?_

 
yes you can.


----------



## User37 (Jan 12, 2010)

i tried to return a bottle of eye makeup remover along with some other empty stuffs. at the counter they tolf me that the policy has changed and that they got a new list of returnable items. 
a bottles of eye makeup remover (the violet one) is not "B2Mable"


----------



## Boasorte (Jan 24, 2010)

what about premade quads?


----------



## CeCe bOO13 (Jan 24, 2010)

i have an empty pp can i b2m that?


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_what about premade quads?_

 
Quads that come out with collections. I.e Tone Grey quad from Trend F/W.


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CeCe bOO13* 

 
_i have an empty pp can i b2m that?_

 
Yes, you can B2M paint pot containers.


----------



## DianAdams (Jan 25, 2010)

i heard that if you take 6 b2m to an actual MAC store, you can get a choice of a lipstick, or an eyeshadow. is this true?


----------



## Boasorte (Jan 25, 2010)

yes ts true


----------



## iaisha26 (Jan 25, 2010)

All quads can be B2M'd (quads with collections & empty quads/palettes). 

A foul proof way to tell if your packages items qualify for B2M is to look in the inner flap; it will same Back to MAC. 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_Quads that come out with collections. I.e Tone Grey quad from Trend F/W._


----------



## iaisha26 (Jan 25, 2010)

This is BS...this totally qualifies. Take it to another counter or store, if that doesn't work try MUA; I'm sure you'd be able to do a swap to get something on there.

I must admit; there's no consistency. We'll accept everything incl. depots, but some stores in our district won't accept depots and limit the B2M item to lipstick only.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missmarnip* 

 
_i tried to return a bottle of eye makeup remover along with some other empty stuffs. at the counter they tolf me that the policy has changed and that they got a new list of returnable items. 
a bottles of eye makeup remover (the violet one) is not "B2Mable" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Jan 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_what about premade quads?_

 
it should be noted that pre-made quads only count as 1 item, not 4


----------



## obscuria (Feb 3, 2010)

I went to MAC the other day to B2M some things and the girl that was helping me said that she couldn't take them back because my eyeshadow pots were altered (I depotted the shadows from them so they had holes in them from where I pushed the shadow out) and that premade quads that I depotted (i.e. the tempting quad) don't count at all towards B2M. But I've B2M'ed depotted pots and quads before at the exact same location about a month ago.

I don't know if this is true or not and I hope someone can verify/unverify it so I know whether I should still keep them or toss them.


----------



## hello_kitty (Feb 3, 2010)

It depends on the location... they all seem to do what they want.  Personally I've never had a problem ever turning in depots at the freestanding store I went to.  Most of the time they wouldn't even look at what I was giving them.  

Maybe try again and see if you get someone else, go at a different time or something...


----------



## Boasorte (Feb 4, 2010)

I agree, some don't even loo carefully, they'll just count it. I'd say try another store/counter or go in another day. If not, swap the empties!!!


----------



## redenvelope (Feb 4, 2010)

does anyone know if they take the prep+prime transparent finishing powder container for b2m?


----------



## paige2727 (Feb 11, 2010)

BACk2MAC can be so confusing


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Feb 12, 2010)

I got a lipstick through B2M but i don't like it......can i exchange it? I got it about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Feb 12, 2010)

They do not allow exchanged on the back to mac items as far as I know


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Feb 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redenvelope* 

 
_does anyone know if they take the prep+prime transparent finishing powder container for b2m?_

 
Yes you can


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Feb 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *obscuria* 

 
_I went to MAC the other day to B2M some things and the girl that was helping me said that she couldn't take them back because my eyeshadow pots were altered (I depotted the shadows from them so they had holes in them from where I pushed the shadow out) and that premade quads that I depotted (i.e. the tempting quad) don't count at all towards B2M. But I've B2M'ed depotted pots and quads before at the exact same location about a month ago.

I don't know if this is true or not and I hope someone can verify/unverify it so I know whether I should still keep them or toss them._

 
I've had this problem before my macys will take depots but my mac store wont well the lady at macys told me all locations got a recent memo depots are acceptable your best bet is get on live chat and ask if they say yes which they should print the conversation out and take it in with you next time


----------



## obscuria (Feb 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tat2dbeauty07* 

 
_I've had this problem before my macys will take depots but my mac store wont well the lady at macys told me all locations got a recent memo depots are acceptable your best bet is get on live chat and ask if they say yes which they should print the conversation out and take it in with you next time_

 

I just went back another day and got helped by a different SA who let me B2M without a problem. I need to start remembering which SA's aren't as picky as others I guess.


----------



## myzleelee (Apr 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *obscuria* 

 
_I went to MAC the other day to B2M some things and the girl that was helping me said that she couldn't take them back because my eyeshadow pots were altered (I depotted the shadows from them so they had holes in them from where I pushed the shadow out) and that premade quads that I depotted (i.e. the tempting quad) don't count at all towards B2M. But I've B2M'ed depotted pots and quads before at the exact same location about a month ago.

I don't know if this is true or not and I hope someone can verify/unverify it so I know whether I should still keep them or toss them._

 



which store was this?


----------



## myzleelee (Apr 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fallenang3l211* 

 
_yes, they do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i lived there all summer. if the pro store on union didn't take my depots i'd go to fillmore. if you go to pro, look for morgan or leili. at fillmore look for hailey or edgar! good luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


do the labels have to be on the pot? i took mine off and put it on the pan.


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Apr 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myzleelee* 

 
_do the labels have to be on the pot? i took mine off and put it on the pan._

 
nope!  it'd be absurd if they rejected you for no labels.  i've brought in dozens of es with no pan and no label.


----------



## nikkixoxox (Apr 15, 2010)

Do you need the box? Or just the actual eyeshadow?


----------



## cno64 (Apr 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nikkixoxox* 

 
_Do you need the box? Or just the actual eyeshadow?_

 
Based on my experiences doing Back to MAC exchanges by mail, they want the compact only, no box.
I even sent in a Satin Taupe that had shattered. The container(compact) was intact, so they accepted it.


----------



## meika79 (Apr 18, 2010)

I have a couple empty bottles of brush cleaner in my house.  I wonder if I could use those too?


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Apr 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *meika79* 

 
_I have a couple empty bottles of brush cleaner in my house. I wonder if I could use those too?_

 
Yep those are good too!!


----------



## franken_stein (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm trying to empty out the last of my lipglass via the method in this this Enkore Makeup video It's not so easy, haha. Do you guys know if they care if that little wiper is missing? I'm wondering because of what some people have been saying about the little metal pieces and whatnot!

Edit: Well, just turned in my first B2M! I don't know what I was so concerned with. My lipglass, though it still looked like there was a lot of product in it, got accepted. No need to completely empty it out.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Aug 28, 2010)

can I B2mac shade stick and liquiq eyeliner


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeccalovesMAC* 

 
_can I B2mac shade stick and liquiq eyeliner_

 
Yes, you can.


----------



## Kiraling (Sep 1, 2010)

*Can someone please answer this for me quick?


*I'm getting conflicting reports saying you can't B2M for dazzleglass or cremesheens anymore. However, I B2M'd for two cremesheens at the very end of April.

Would I be able to get a lipglass from the Dare to Wear collection (Gimme That) or is that out of the question?

Thanks!


----------



## jazmatazz (Sep 19, 2010)

I just went to my local freestanding store tonight and tried to b2m for a cremesheen glass. You cannot do it anymore. Just for a regular lipglass or eyeshadow now. I was so disappointed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kiraling* 

 
_*Can someone please answer this for me quick?


*I'm getting conflicting reports saying you can't B2M for dazzleglass or cremesheens anymore. However, I B2M'd for two cremesheens at the very end of April.

Would I be able to get a lipglass from the Dare to Wear collection (Gimme That) or is that out of the question?

Thanks!_


----------



## jjjenko (Sep 23, 2010)

I have a lot of empty depots without the tin inside. When I'm at home in San Francisco, they let me B2M using those all the time. But when I go to school down in LA... the MAC stores over there tell me I need the tin and won't let me use my depots. 

What gives? What should I say so that they would let me use my depots for B2M?


----------



## plusluxe (Oct 7, 2010)

Does someone knows if the stores in London accept empty depots without the tin? I'll be there in a month and I have a lot of empty depots, cleansers etc etc haha.
Do they accept it if you have over 30 depots plus a couple cleansers etc?


----------



## Funtabulous (Oct 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fallenang3l211* 

 
_nope!  it'd be absurd if they rejected you for no labels.  i've brought in dozens of es with no pan and no label._

 
My MAC store told me yesterday that they cannot accept pots without labels. Should I live chat and get the rules and show it to them? Does that ever annoy them?


----------



## p3chiu (Oct 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 

 
_I got a lipstick through B2M but i don't like it......can i exchange it? I got it about 2 weeks ago._

 
I dont' think you can.  They always tell me this is final sale.  I was able to exchange one time (within a month) only cuz the lipstick started to go bad.  I was lucky but i had to argue with the SA for a bit.


----------



## p3chiu (Oct 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missmarnip* 

 
_i tried to return a bottle of eye makeup remover along with some other empty stuffs. at the counter they tolf me that the policy has changed and that they got a new list of returnable items. 
a bottles of eye makeup remover (the violet one) is not "B2Mable" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

i hope this ain't true!!  i have b2m'ed the eye makeup remover many times in the past.  I would take this to another SA.


----------



## pinkiecharm (Feb 17, 2011)

is it only lipstick you can get from back to mac


----------



## naturallyfab (Jul 8, 2011)

Can you Back To Mac something that you got from the Back To Mac program? I've heard conflicting results.


----------



## afulton (Jul 8, 2011)

I tried at a MAC store and I was told I couldn't do it.  


naturallyfab said:


> Can you Back To Mac something that you got from the Back To Mac program? I've heard conflicting results.


----------



## afulton (Jul 8, 2011)

.


----------



## MacBaby08 (Jul 9, 2011)

Yes, those count.


----------



## nightingails (Oct 27, 2011)

Can I back to MAC an old empty mac quad?


----------



## romi79_2008 (Feb 26, 2012)

CAn I b2m the 15pans refill pallets? 2 of mine broke


----------



## chihullomac (Mar 1, 2012)

Yes, the plastic that holds the face wipes DO count as a B2M item...I have used that several times...


----------



## chihullomac (Mar 1, 2012)

What i have done with B2M...i prefer going to the MAC studios just because i can choose from a lip stick, lip gloss or eyeshadow...otherwise your only choice is the lipstick


----------



## chihullomac (Mar 1, 2012)

Once you receive your lip stick from B2M that item is not returnable...


----------



## sedated_xtc (Apr 4, 2012)

I just live chatted with an SA on the MAC website (canadian), and she said that holiday set empties (mini pigment vials, lipglass, nail polish,etc) are no longer accepted for B2M. Death and destruction fo rme!! Lol, oh well.

  	And I've also spoken to the MA at my local MAC (toronto), and she said they're perfectly ok with accepting depotted shadows (i.e the clamshell pot without the silver pan).


----------



## SNJx (Apr 4, 2012)

Has anyone done B2M via online/post in the UK? would love your help. E-mailed mac customer services numerous times asking how I should send the products and to what address but never had an e-mail back. I first asked about 6 months ago and I've asked several times since. Would love if anyone could help! I don't live near a counter so don't go to one too often


----------



## BlissfullyYours (Jan 8, 2013)

That super sucks. I just found out that MAC Plumful is  a STRAIGHT dupe for MAC Glamourdaze. That super sucks. Siiigh. I just wanna exchange....


----------



## MacNcheese (Jan 31, 2013)

Has anyone B2M on the U.S. site? There are dropdowns to click on what you're sending in and I don't see an option for my empty brush cleaner bottle or select cover up. I don't have access to a store so I need to do it online.


----------



## gildedangel (Jan 31, 2013)

I would Live Chat MAC on the website and see what they recommend, they would be the ones to know! 


MacNcheese said:


> Has anyone B2M on the U.S. site? There are dropdowns to click on what you're sending in and I don't see an option for my empty brush cleaner bottle or select cover up. I don't have access to a store so I need to do it online.


----------



## MacNcheese (Jan 31, 2013)

gildedangel said:


> I would Live Chat MAC on the website and see what they recommend, they would be the ones to know!


  	Thanks. I'll update the thread once I have the scoop.


*UPDATE*










  	So basically you can pick anything from the drop-down online if your B2M item is not listed.


----------

